# Geht es nur mir so....



## Tixan (14. Dezember 2008)

... oder entwickelt sicht WoW langsam zu einem MMOAG (Massive Multiplayer Action Game)

Ich habe gerade die Patchnotes vom Testserver gelesen, und musste leider feststellen das es aus meiner Sicht immer schlimmer wird. Ich will das Spiel wirklich nicht schlecht machen, denn das ist es nicht. 
Aber Blizz hat schon lange eine Richtung eingeschlagen die ich gerade für MMORPGs nicht richtig halte. Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren (Edit: Das war schlecht formuliert. Siehe Seite 2), und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte. Bei nächsten Patch/Addon wird heintz und kuntz auf den selben Level gepatcht wie diejenigen die mit viel arbeit und diziplin viel im Spiel erreicht haben. Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann. Und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so.

Und RP? Wenn die Patchnotes so bleiben kann jeder jedes Mount nutzen. Von Geschlechtsumwandlungen habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen und seinen Namen kann man natürlich passend dazu bereits jetzt ändern. Neue Klassen fangen jetzt bei Level 55 an (Ich denke weitere Klassen werden es dem Todesritter nachmachen).

Magier konnten mal angeben weil sonst keiner Porten kann, dann kam der Portalknoten in Shatt. Bei Hexer und den Versamlungstein ist es ähnlich. Und die Reisegestalt der Druiden? Okay, der wird im Patch aufgewertet, aber der Vorteil früher schnell unterwegs zu sein ist trotzdem weg. Ich dachte, es sei normal das man in einem MMORPG nicht alles können soll. Blizz will es aber allen recht machen weil es ja unzumutbar ist 5 Minuten laufen zu müssen oder einen anderen Spieler zu fragen. Klar, es hat meinen magier auch hier und da generft ständig Anfragen nach nem Portal zu bekommen, aber das gehörte einfach dazu. Es wäre einfacher gewesen wenn man nicht in der Gruppe hätte sein müssen um das Port zu nehmen. Den Mage zum zeitpunkt des Portal öffnens anzuvisieren, oder als Voraussetzung von ihm eine PM bekommen zu haben wäre eine praktischere Lösung gewesen. Jedenfalls wäre was einfacheres realisierbar gewesen was nicht so eingreifend gewesen wäre. man war ja in der Regel in einer Gruppe mit Kumpels und musste jedesmal raus. -.-

Der alte Kontent wird ja ständig generft damit man auch ja alle Mobs alleine packen kann. Es ist ja echt zuviel verlangt das bei 10 Millionen Abonennten einer einem Hilft. Es geht ja schliesslich kostbare farmzeit drauf. Das die Lowlevelgebiete so leer sind ist schliesslich auch nur die Folge von dem schnellen Leveln. Wenn ich mal einen Tag aussetze sind diejenigen mit dennen ich vielleicht gestern noch in einer Gruppe spielte davongelevelt. Deshalb findet man auch kaum Gruppen, obwohl eigentlich genügend spieler das Spiel spielen. Das man den Schwierigkeitsgrad vom alten Kontent überhaupt ändert finde ich lächerlich. Hauptsache jeder trägt das selbe als Wolk raus kam, was?

Es scheint als ob Blizz alles implementiert wenn es nur genug wollen, auch wenn es das Spiel auf lange Sicht zerstört. Aber ich denke, Blizz hatte nie etwas anderes vor, und ich habe mit den falschen Erwartungen angefangen. Ich finde so etwas jedenfalls nicht gut wenn Powergamer (und nein, ich bin keiner) sich nicht von Gelegenheitsspielern abheben können. Denn in der richtigen Gilde können sie einfach mitgezogen werden und das Loot kassieren was sonst keiner braucht.

Bei einem Spiel wo man seinen Character über andere Wege verbessert als nur über Items wäre das nicht möglich. Warhammer versucht es mit Rufrang. Mal sehen ob das besser läuft, aber den Ansatz finde ich schonmal besser.

So. Ich habe fertig. 
Dies war ein versuch darüber zu reden was einem prinzipiell nicht (mehr) an WoW gefällt. Jetzt könnt ihr flamen, oder das Thema ganz normal diskutieren wenn ihr bei einigen (oder anderen) Punkten zustimmt.

PS: Wer einen übersehenen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten. Wir sind hier in einem Forum und nicht bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2008)

WAR ist auch nichts anderes als eine Itemjagd. Am Ende braucht man die Sets, um in den nächst höheren Dungeon zu kommen bzw. dort zu überleben.
Ansonsten: Als Casual gefällt es mir so, wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (14. Dezember 2008)

Du hast warnscheinlich Recht aber es bringt nichts immer neu Threads aufzumachen um zu whinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Die Mitarbeiter von Buffed und die Nutzer können nichts dagegen tun ! Und Blizzard juckt es nicht wenn 1 oder 10 Leute aufhören zu zocken!


----------



## Tixan (14. Dezember 2008)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Du hast warnscheinlich Recht aber es bringt nichts immer neu Threads aufzumachen um zu whinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es war auch nicht das Ziel Änderungen zu bewirken. Warum wird davon eigentlich immer ausgegangen? Ich habe WoW sehr gerne gespielt und bin deswegen noch sehr verbunden mit dem Spiel, auch wenn ich derzeit wegen Zeitmangel kein Abo habe. (Ein Posting im WoW Forum geht daher auch gar nicht.) Auch ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder spielen. Dafür hat es am Ende dann doch seine Stärken die das Spiel spielenswert macht.

Aber dafür sind Foren doch da um sich auszutauschen. In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten so zusagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WAR war ich primär im PVP unterwegs und kaum in Dungeons. Ohne Itemjagt geht in keinem Spiel was, aber ich finde es etwas öde, NUR mit Items seinen Character weiterentwickeln zu können. Ausserdem weiss niemand wie WAR in 8 Jahren aussieht. Ich hatte ja nicht gesagt das deswegen WAR besser als WoW ist, sondern das mir der ansatz mit dem Rufrang gut gefällt. Vermutlich rennen in einem Jahr auch nur RR80er rum, was das dann wieder relativiert...


----------



## Widock (14. Dezember 2008)

Habe WAR schon in der CB gespielt..
Und nun bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet.
Warum?
Weil WoW alles vereint was ein MMORPG braucht, es ist für jeden etwas dabei und es wird versucht es allen Recht zu machen und dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.

Mir muss nun keiner erzählen das alle anderen Spiele so toll wären, ich habe schon so gut wie alles gespielt, GW,  RS, WAR, EQ2,HdRO, SWG etc. .

Und trotzdem bin ich wieder zu WoW zurück gekommen, einfach weil man in den meisten anderen Spielen Sachen vermisst die es ebend in WoW gibt, auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das Housing in WoW echt nett wäre.

Casual Gamer... ha ha definier das mal.

Es wird immer Leute geben wie dich, die in ein Forum gehen und ihre Meinung posten, gut und schön doch was bringt dir das?!
Hier kann dir eigl. nicht geholfen werden und wenn du unzufrieden bist dann spiel etwas anderes.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich finde es auch total schwachsin das Geschlecht den namen zu ändern das kann man im RL auch nicht machen und WOW soll ein Virtuelles RL sein was es aber mehr und mehr nichtmehr ist (Komicher Satz).
Genauso das mit den mounts ich habe keinen Bock einen Drenai auf einem Roboschreiter zu sehen. Und 2 wochen später geht das gemecker wieder los "mimi mein drenai sieht scheiße aufem Roboschreiter aus....."

Finde es auch das WOW immer weniger ein MMORPG ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es auch total schwachsin das Geschlecht den namen zu ändern das kann man im RL auch nicht machen


doch kann man. und da muss man auch für zahlen^^


----------



## Tixan (14. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> Mir muss nun keiner erzählen das alle anderen Spiele so toll wären, ich habe schon so gut wie alles gespielt, GW,  RS, WAR, EQ2,HdRO, SWG etc. .


Ich erzähl keinem was. WAR ist auch bei mir gerade dabei langweilig zu werden, was WoW erst nach Jahren geschafft hat. Ich will weder jemanden von irgendwas überzeugen, noch die guten Dinge von WoW diskreditieren. Ausserdem ist diese "Ich habe xy schon gespielt" Argumentation nicht wirklich ausagekräftig. Klar, du kannst (wie ich auch übrigens) das Spiel dadurch gut vergleichen, aber am Ende kann man auch ohne Vorkenntnisse sehen ob einem was gefällt oder nicht. Nur weil alle anderen Spiele ggf. noch schlechter sind heisst das nicht das WoW fehlerfrei ist in dingen Spieldesign. Es ist unangefochten das derzeit beste MMO, aber auch die Fehler vom besten Spiel darf man ansprechen. Gerade dann, wie ich finde. Wie soll das Game denn in 2 weiteren Addons aussehen wenn sie so weitermachen?



> Und nun bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet.
> Warum? Weil WoW alles vereint was ein MMORPG braucht, es ist für jeden etwas dabei und es wird versucht es allen Recht zu machen und dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.


Full Ack. Bei mir genau so. Und dennoch sind einige Änderungen dabei die meiner Ansicht nach lächerlich sind. Ohne diese Änderungen hätte WoW nichts an der Klasse die es hat verloren. Im Versuch es allen recht zu machen schiessen sie hier und da übers ziel hinaus.



> Es wird immer Leute geben wie dich, die in ein Forum gehen und ihre Meinung posten, gut und schön doch was bringt dir das?!


Stimmt. Ich habe im Forum meine Meinung gepostet. Ein Unding, ich weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was es mir bringt? Naja, wenig, ausser mich mit dem Spiel was mir Jahrenlang sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat zu beschäftigen.
Was hat dir deine Antwort gebracht? Genau das selbe, nähmlich deine Meinung zu posten.


> Hier kann dir eigl. nicht geholfen werden und wenn du unzufrieden bist dann spiel etwas anderes.


Hilfe im Forum kann man nur bekommen wenn man frage zu ner Quest hat, oder ein technisches Problem usw. Das ist klar. Unzufrieden wäre zuviel gesagt, aber ich finde einige Änderungen der Vergangenheit nicht gut. Darf man hier eigentlich nur Fragen zu Quests posten oder warum misfällt dir meine Kritik?


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte.



Den Rest hab ich gar nicht mehr gelesen. Denkst Du das echt?
Der Reiz an einem MMORPG macht vor allem das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern aus. Das ist kein Spiel, Arbeiten tue ich Mo-Fr bei meinem Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich gar nicht mehr gelesen. Denkst Du das echt?
> Der Reiz an einem MMORPG macht vor allem das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern aus. Das ist kein Spiel, Arbeiten tue ich Mo-Fr bei meinem Arbeitgeber.


/sign
Genauso siehts aus


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (14. Dezember 2008)

des mim mounts kann rp-technisch erklärt wern
die undead muont könnten zum beispiel verzaubert
sein so dass sie schwerere lasten tragen konnen
und die roboschreiter sin vielleicht stabiler gebaut
rein rp-technisch


----------



## lord just (14. Dezember 2008)

naja es gibt halt viele anpassungen des spiels, damites massengerecht bleibt und auch etwas fairer bzw ausgeglichener.

nehmen wir z.b. das thema mounts. es gibt halt verschiedene rassen in wow und dementsprechend gibt es momentan auch noch restriktionen zum thema mounts die aber auch schon nicht ganz schlüssig in sich sind. tauren hatten z.b. ganz zu anfang als einzige rasse kein mount, weil es halt keine tiere gab, die so schwere tauren hätten tragen können statt dessen hatten die tauren nen skill namens ebenenlaufen. nach viel rumgejammer der spieler die keinen tauren spielten und ein wenig gejammer von spielern die tauren spielten gab es dann die kodos für die tauren. das passt zwar schon irgendwie aber vorher passte es meiner meinung nach einfach besser.

nun können tauren ja auch kaum mounts reiten. anfangs waren es einfach nur kodos und später kamen die wölfe und der kriegsraptor hinzu sowie die drop mounts. da fängt es dann auch schon an, dass man als taure zwar den kriegsraptor aber nicht die normalen raptoren reiten kann.

bin zwar jetzt etwas ausgescheift aber ich komme jetzt mal zu den aktuellen geplanten änderungen. es gibt jetzt ein achievment, dass wenn man 50 mounts hat ein weiteres geschenkt bekommt (weißer drache). als taure ist dies sehr schwer, da man von den standardmounts nur wenige reiten kann und so den anderen gegenüber benachteiligt.  hinzu kommt, dass mit dem nächsten patch auch ein neues achievment eingeführt wird, wo man 100 mounts braucht um dann nen drachenfalken zu bekommen was ohne die voran erwähnt anpassung für tauren einfach unmöglich gewesen wäre.

ansonsten muss das spiel halt massenmakrttauglich sein, damit es bestehen kann. wenn man wow jetzt wieder schwieriger gestallten würde, dann würden sicherlich viele der casual spieler die nur sehr wenig zeit haben und den großteil der wowspieler ausmacht aufhören zu spielen.

und trotzdem kann man sich im spiel durch seine anstrengungen profilieren. anhand der achievments und der ausrüstung kann man den anderen spielern zeigen, wie erfolgreich man ist, denn wow ist zu trotz der ganzen buh rufe kein kindergeburtstag und man muss sich seine items erarbeiten und bekommt sie nicht einfach so geschenkt.


----------



## Absynthia (14. Dezember 2008)

Naja, dass das ursprüngliche WoW längst tot ist wissen wir ja nun schon etwas länger, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (14. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt einfach kein Konkurrenzprodukt was es wirklich mit WoW aufnehmen kann und so kann Blizz machen was es will oder es auch bleiben lassen wir haben quasi keine wahl, außer aufhören vielleicht.

Das mit dem Itemwahn, da stimme ich dem Autor voll und ganz zu. Hier gehts nicht um Fähigkeiten eines Spielers sondern nur wie sein Chara aussieht. Aber so ist das Spiel konzipiert. 

Widock sschrieb:
"Es wird immer Leute geben wie dich, die in ein Forum gehen und ihre Meinung posten, gut und schön doch was bringt dir das?!"
Genau lasst uns alle es einfach bleiben lassen. Man man....er wollte eine Diskusion beginnen und nicht das Spiel ändern.


----------



## Widock (14. Dezember 2008)

> Stimmt. Ich habe im Forum meine Meinung gepostet. Ein Unding, ich weiss   Was es mir bringt? Naja, wenig, ausser mich mit dem Spiel was mir Jahrenlang sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat zu beschäftigen.
> Was hat dir deine Antwort gebracht? Genau das selbe, nähmlich deine Meinung zu posten.



Falsch, ich habe nicht meine Meinung verbreitet, ich habe dich kritisiert.

Wer ziemlich, nämlich und dämlich mit H schreibt ist nämlich ziemlich dämlich. - Nur so als kleine Denkstütze 


Nein! Kein Rechtschreibflame, ich musste nur an meine alte Deutschlehrerin denken die ich nie mochte.

EDIT: Zum Thema Mounts.. du darfst auch Rad und Auto fahren oder? Egal ob du schwarz oder weiß bist.


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke der Grundgedanke ist falsch angelegt...

Die Itemjagd wird es immer geben - ansonsten gibt es keinen reizvollen Endgame Content und das kostet Spieler. Alle 2 Monate das Levelcap anheben bringt es auch nicht weil das Game dnan halt nur aus LEveln bestehen würde - ebenso eintönig und öde ab gewisser Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vereinfachung veralteten Contents muss sein - denn die meisten wollen nur schnell leveln. Diejenigen die es nicht wollen können den Content dennopch genießen und andere werden nicht unnötig gehindert. Das hat weniger mit "es allem Recht machen" zu tun als es Neulingen zu vereinfachen. Wie lange hat es früher bis 60 gedauert? Wie lange dauert es heute bis 80? Die Zeitspannen sollten etwa gleich gehalten werden da es sonst beim 5. AddOn einfach zu lange dauert zu leveln, alle alten Instanzen zu sehen UND das Endgame zu erleben.Wie lange soll ein Neuanfänger spielen? Im schlimmsten Fall würde es sogar darauf hinaus laufen das ein Neuanfänger das Endgame vor der Erscheinung des nächsten AddOns nicht erreichen kann weil die Zeit nicht reicht wenn veralteter Content nicht leichter gemacht wird.

Die Perspektive machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschlechtsänderungen+Namensänderung bzw. das kostenpflichtige ändern äußerer Merkmale seines Charakters ist eine andere Geschichte... höchstens auf einem RP Server haben Geschlecht+Name eine "Bedeutung", jedoch stirbt das RP auf vielen RP-Servern aus weil es zu wenig von Blizzard suppported wird. Dies ist jedoch ein Manko der Community - die meisten WoW Spieler wissen nicht einmal was RP ist und lachen sich dann drüber kaputt wenn sie es erfahren. Wozu also RP unterstützen wenn die Mehrheit es nicht will?

Das läuft auf das gewinnorientierten Unternehmens hin, was man Blizzard wohl nicht vorwerfen dürfte sein zu wollen bzw. zu sein... 

Man kann es drehen und wendne wie man will - ob es nun gilt der Allgemeinheit gerecht zu werden oder ob Blizzard sich bei Änderungen tatsächlich etwas denkt was dem Spiel nützt muss jeder für sich selbner ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (14. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte.




Jetzt erst erschließt sich mir der Sinn von WOW...ich dachte, es ginge darum, mit anderen zusammen zu spielen und Spaß zu haben, aber jetzt wo ich diesen Satz lese, weiß ich erst, warum so viele darüber rumjammern, dass es immer einfach wird...


Jetzt mal im Ernst--> So eine Aussage kann man doch nicht allen Ernstes wirklich so meinen,oder?


----------



## Jeffy (14. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Bei nächsten Patch/Addon wird heintz und kuntz auf den selben Level gepatcht wie diejenigen die mit viel arbeit und diziplin viel im Spiel erreicht haben. Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann.



hab ich was verpasst? alle chars auf m selben lvl ab sofort?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab grad extra patchnotes gelesen und kann nix davon entdecken, finde die vorstellung auch krass abwegig...


----------



## Technocrat (14. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren



Na zum Glück! Das ist nämlich ein SPIEL und nicht MALOCHE!

Ich frag mich echt, was bei einigen Leuten abgeht...


----------



## Rainaar (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> "Der alte Kontent wird ja ständig generft damit man auch ja alle Mobs alleine packen kann. Es ist ja echt zuviel verlangt das bei 10 Millionen Abonennten einer einem Hilft."
> 
> "Deshalb findet man auch kaum Gruppen, obwohl eigentlich genügend spieler das Spiel spielen. "




Merkste was?

Blizz reagiert auf die Spieler. 

Die einzigen Quests, die ich in den ersten 4 Gebieten in Nordend noch offen habe sind Gruppenquests.

Und das obwohl die Gebiete proppen voll sind. 

Und es gibt auch eine einfache Erklärung für diesen Umstand, dass die Leute immer weniger Lust haben in einer Gruppe zu spielen.

EIN klitzekleiner Fehler eines Spielers in der Gruppe und es geht los mit "Kacknoob" usw. 

Der Umgangston ist mitllerweile so übel - wer hat da noch Bock mit Fremden zusammen zu spielen?

Und da man selber ja ohne Ende "Skill" hat und nur die anderen alles "Noobs" sind wird sich das allerhöchstens verschlechtern aber nicht mehr verbessern.


BTW: Ich helfe immer und auch ungefragt. Ich lasse keinen Spieler draufgehen egal ob Horde oder Ally. Was es mir bringt? Nix, keine Epics - also auch nicht nachahmenswert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katharsis666 (15. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es auch total schwachsin das Geschlecht den namen zu ändern das kann man im RL auch nicht machen und WOW soll ein Virtuelles RL sein was es aber mehr und mehr nichtmehr ist (Komicher Satz).
> Genauso das mit den mounts ich habe keinen Bock einen Drenai auf einem Roboschreiter zu sehen. Und 2 wochen später geht das gemecker wieder los "mimi mein drenai sieht scheiße aufem Roboschreiter aus....."
> 
> Finde es auch das WOW immer weniger ein MMORPG ist.



Was bitte ist den so schlimm an namensänderungen? Auf unserem Server sind dadurch zT ziemlich dämliche Namen verschwunden.


PS: Btw geht das sehr wohl im RL......


----------



## Yiraja (15. Dezember 2008)

das einfach so die leute die nich mehr die zeit haben den ganzen tach vor wow zu hängen weil se arbeiten müssen oda so wollen im spiel natürlich auch weiterkommen ergo wirds spiel leichter und nich mehr so zeit intensiv. da die mehrheit der spieler von wow nich ohne job rumlaufen wie der thread ersteller sach ich nur gut so^^


----------



## vaiquero (15. Dezember 2008)

_Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte. _

Hmmm Rofl, du findesst "Hart arbeiten" ist also Spielspass(profilieren).   rofl. Such dir einen Job dann hasste den ganzen Tag SPASS. Etwas zu erleben, eine Stimmige Welt, Atmosphäre, spannende Kämpfe, das is doch spielspass auch in eien RPG! und nicht das ich sagen kann ich hab gestern 5000 Schweine getötet.

_Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann._
Das war in WoW schon seit RELEASE der FALL, das es ein sehr Itemlastiges Spiel ist, auch bei anderen Games von Blizzard(diablo). und in jedem RPG verbessert man seinen Character durch Items. was soll da jetzt so blöd dran sein?

_und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so._
Häh? also tut mir leid zeig mir ein Actionspiel in welchem man 60 Level hat, attribute und rüstungsgegenstände? Ja es gibt z.B. Battlefield mit nem "Characterentwicklungssystem" aber willst du das mit Wow, HDRO, WArhammer usw auf eine Stufe stellen?

_Und RP? Wenn die Patchnotes so bleiben kann jeder jedes Mount nutzen. _
war auch schon seit release so, außer Tauren. Entweder durch Ruf farmen, oder durch PVP(PvP mount) bis es dan geändert wurde das man sich mount für marken hohlen kann(dafür brauchte man aber erstmal Epic-reiten) was ne scheiss arbeit war. 

_Von Geschlechtsumwandlungen habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen und seinen Namen kann man natürlich passend dazu bereits jetzt ändern._
Was soll daran kein RP seien, das nennt man characterindividualisierung, bzw. anpassung, wenn ich dadurch mich mehr mit meinem char identifiziere dan ist das doch RP, weiß echt nicht wo da das Problem ist. Gut manchmal fehlen mir in Wow die möglichkeiten so wie in HDRO. Hdro ist eines der RP-lastigsten Online spiele die ich kenn, und auch da gibbet mindestens eine Namensänderungsfunktion, ist es deshalb jetzt ein schlechtes Spiel? oO

_Neue Klassen fangen jetzt bei Level 55 an (Ich denke weitere Klassen werden es dem Todesritter nachmachen)._
HELDENKLASSE, ein feature das seit release dabei sein sollte und jetzt kommt, und du brauchst auch erst ein char auf LVL 55. UND     RP technisch ist es doch logisch das ein Todesritter nicht mit LVL 1 anfängt, schau dir die buben doch mal an. und wie gesagt es ist eine Heldenklasse die so konzipiert ist.

_Magier konnten mal angeben weil sonst keiner Porten kann, dann kam der Portalknoten in Shatt_
lol lol lol   also ich hab NIE mit meinem Mage angegeben das ich ein Portal kann, hab mcih drüber gefreut und meine Gruppenmitglieder auch aber ANGEBEN. sach ma warum spielst du eigentlich? les bei dir nur "angeben".   und der Portalknoten in shatt ist ja wohl Pflicht, weist du was man sonst unterwegs ist, und es wurden ja keine Portale in den Hauptstädten(OG, TB, SW, IF) implementiert. is so schon manchmal recht nervig.



OH man ich hör hier mal auf darauf zu reagieren was du schreibst, hab das Gefühl du spielst es noch nicht sehr lang. Find die Richtung die Blizz grad geht sehr gut. wieder back to the Roots des Fantasy.


----------



## Jayla (15. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich gar nicht mehr gelesen. Denkst Du das echt?
> Der Reiz an einem MMORPG macht vor allem das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern aus. Das ist kein Spiel, Arbeiten tue ich Mo-Fr bei meinem Arbeitgeber.



Jupps.
Wobei "harte Arbeit" genau das ist, was mich an einigen Spielern (!) so massiv stört.
Ich will hier im Spiel eine gute Zeit verbringen. Und das ist nicht möglich, wenn dauernd gefordert wird und in einigen Raidgruppen ein Druck aufgebaut ist, der nicht mehr schön ist. Da wird zusammengeschissen und niedergemacht, verspottet und persönlich angegriffen, dass es manchmal echt zum brechen ist. 
Hallo? Get a life und denkt auch mal dran, das auf der anderen Seite auch Menschen sitzen. Danke.

Ansonsten: Man kann die T-Sets durch Heromarken erwerben. Ich persönlich finde schon, dass das mit sehr viel mehr "Arbeit" verbunden ist als durch die 10er-Instanzen zu dackeln und da abzufarmen.
Und Roleplay....wenn ich Roleplayfeeling haben will, trapps ich nach Lotro rüber. Hier will ich nur spielen *fg*


----------



## Altsahir (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> ...  viel arbeit und diziplin viel im Spiel erreicht haben ...



Ich pick mir diesen Satz mal raus, und antworte mit einem weiteren Zitat.



> Das Spiel (v. althochdt.: spil für &#8222;Tanzbewegung&#8220 ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird. Es ist eine Beschäftigung, die um der in ihr selbst liegenden Zerstreuung, Erheiterung oder Anregung willen und oft in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorgenommen wird.



Viel Arbeit und Disziplin ... das habe ich jeden Tag bei der Arbeit, das muss ich Abends nicht mehr haben.

LG, ein 'casual'


----------



## Neak (15. Dezember 2008)

Ob Arbeit oder nicht
Ob Spaß oder nicht

Leute wenn ich euch so reden höre denke ich es spielen nur Engel WOW

Is aber net so, ich spiel Dinge weil ich nix besseres zu tun habe, klar Sport wäre gut
mit dem Rauchen auf hören is gesund, Alkohol macht die Leber und des Hirn kaputt,
und?

Das Leben ist ein Hund (Zitat von WIZO), seht doch das alles net so eng, ich wein auch rum
aber nur weils auch wirklich was bringt, net des über was ich heul aber miir gehts besser.
Mein Hund ist heut gestorben, ich bin trotzdem weggegangen, manche haben mich dumm 
angeschaut, manche nix gesagt aber manche einfach nur n Schnaps hingestellt, angestoßen
und wieder gegangen. Solche sollte es öfter geben, die erwarten kein Danke oder sonst was.

Wenn ich mir das hier so anschau, nicht nur in diesem Thread oder in diesem Forum so muss
ich fest stellen jeder der weint wird geflamt. Doch einfach mal nix, oder wenn schon dann einfach
ein *Bier hinstell*, *tröst* oder drückt einfach recht oben am Fenster des Kreuz.


So ich geh etz meinen Hund begraben da die Sonne endlich raus kommt und vieleicht setzt sich ja
jemand neben mich und weint mit mir.


Neak


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (15. Dezember 2008)

Seit wann ist WoW kein Action RPG. 


Seit ich WoW kenne (Release!) ist WoW ein Action Spiel.  Es hat noch nie einen Ruf von "dem" Rollenspiel gehabt. 
Da schauen wir lieber auf andere Games, Ultima Online, Ever Quest 2, Star Wars Galaxie. Da ging es nicht nur um Items und Instanz hatzen sondern viel mehr um das miteinander. 

Wer nur WoW kennt kennt eben nur WoW und hat keine Ahnung von einem echten Online RPG wo Spieler wirklich Aktiv ganze Stories Rpn die sie sich selber ausgedacht haben und andere daran teilhaben lassen. 
In WoW laufen wir vorgefertigten Epischen Storys nach die bei jedem gleich ausfallen und keiner wirklich eine Individuelle Vergangenheit hat wenn sich Story Technisch zum Spiel nicht total verbiegt. 

Chars machen keine Indivudelle Erfahrung mehr und das ist das eines der großen Mankos da die Geschichte zum Char rein Spielerisch bei jedem gleich ist. Und bei Langzeit RP ist es super wichtig das der Char sich Rollenspieltechnisch weiterentwickelt und an Erfahrungen wächst. (ich meine nicht den EP Balken!!!)

Ich suche in WoW kein Rollenspiel, ich will nur den Kopf ausschalten und mich unterhalten lassen. Und das ist das Prinziep von WoW. Besser werden Items sammeln und das zumindest ist sehr schick Verpackt bei Blizzard.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. Dezember 2008)

*Aber Blizz hat schon lange eine Richtung eingeschlagen die ich gerade für MMORPGs nicht richtig halte. Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte. Bei nächsten Patch/Addon wird heintz und kuntz auf den selben Level gepatcht wie diejenigen die mit viel arbeit und diziplin viel im Spiel erreicht haben. Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann. Und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so.*

Harte Arbeit ?  Leistung ?  Das ist immer noch ein Spiel. OMG

*Und RP? Wenn die Patchnotes so bleiben kann jeder jedes Mount nutzen. Von Geschlechtsumwandlungen habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen und seinen Namen kann man natürlich passend dazu bereits jetzt ändern. Neue Klassen fangen jetzt bei Level 55 an (Ich denke weitere Klassen werden es dem Todesritter nachmachen).*

Da stimme ich Dir sogar zu. Aber im Ernst, wer wirklich RP machen will spielt Herr der Ringe online. Grafisch um längen besser und RP existiert dort wirklich.

*Magier konnten mal angeben weil sonst keiner Porten kann, dann kam der Portalknoten in Shatt. Bei Hexer und den Versamlungstein ist es ähnlich. Und die Reisegestalt der Druiden? Okay, der wird im Patch aufgewertet, aber der Vorteil früher schnell unterwegs zu sein ist trotzdem weg. Ich dachte, es sei normal das man in einem MMORPG nicht alles können soll. Blizz will es aber allen recht machen weil es ja unzumutbar ist 5 Minuten laufen zu müssen oder einen anderen Spieler zu fragen. Klar, es hat meinen magier auch hier und da generft ständig Anfragen nach nem Portal zu bekommen, aber das gehörte einfach dazu. Es wäre einfacher gewesen wenn man nicht in der Gruppe hätte sein müssen um das Port zu nehmen. Den Mage zum zeitpunkt des Portal öffnens anzuvisieren, oder als Voraussetzung von ihm eine PM bekommen zu haben wäre eine praktischere Lösung gewesen. Jedenfalls wäre was einfacheres realisierbar gewesen was nicht so eingreifend gewesen wäre. man war ja in der Regel in einer Gruppe mit Kumpels und musste jedesmal raus. -.-*

Ja das Spiel wurde schon immer ständig vereinfacht. Meist aber um den Leuten Zeit zu ersparen. 2005 hat man teilweise 30 Minuten gebraucht um die Gruppe
irgendwo hin zu bekommen. TIMESINK sage ich nur. Der "normale" Spieler hat halt keine 4-5 Stunden tägliche Spielzeit zur Verfügung.

*Es scheint als ob Blizz alles implementiert wenn es nur genug wollen, auch wenn es das Spiel auf lange Sicht zerstört. Aber ich denke, Blizz hatte nie etwas anderes vor, und ich habe mit den falschen Erwartungen angefangen. Ich finde so etwas jedenfalls nicht gut wenn Powergamer (und nein, ich bin keiner) sich nicht von Gelegenheitsspielern abheben können. Denn in der richtigen Gilde können sie einfach mitgezogen werden und das Loot kassieren was sonst keiner braucht.*

Wer ist wohl wichtiger ?  90% "Gelegenheitsspieler" oder die 10% "Progamer" Und ja, entweder bist Du einer/oder halt ein dauerzockender Suchti (such Dir die Schublade selber aus) oder Du bist einfach einer von diesen vielen Missgünstigen Spieler die dieses "nur ich darf das Epic hier tragen"/"das Mount reiten"/ "den Titel" haben Denken haben.
Auch dieses "Mitgezogen" werden ist so ein Indiez dafür, das Du nur sauer bist, weil ein anderer nicht dafür "gearbeitet" hat.
*
So, ich habe fertig.*
Ich auch.

Und es tut mir Leid das es in Richtung flame geht, aber "Spieler" wie Du - oder soll ich besser "Arbeiter" sagen ?, gehen mir so langsam auf den Kittel.....


----------



## Yelamalie (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Todesritter sind Level 55, weil es einfach aus rollenspielerischer Sicht keinen Sinn macht sie bei Level 1 starten zu lassen. Was soll ein Todesritter im Flammenschlund? Warum soll ein Todesritter in Tausend Nadeln rumgurken und Goblins helfen? Die meisten Rollenspieler (ja, sowas gibt es in WoW^^) krakälen sogar rum, dass sie mit dem Todesritter durch die Scherbenwelt müssen...


----------



## German Viking (15. Dezember 2008)

So ist das nunmal...

Wer sich die Threads der letzten Jahre mal durchliest wird feststellen, dass es größtenteils darum ging:

Mein Heiler hat keine Chance im PvP,
Mein Tank macht zu wenig Damage,
Mein Char ist hier zu schwach,
Dein Char ist da zu stark,
Mimimi hier, mimimi da...

Blizzard hat reagiert und alle Klassen angeglichen und nun heult alle rum, dass es kaum noch Unterschiede gibt.

Blizzard hat nur versucht es seinen zahlenden Kunden recht zu machen. Aber denen kann man es nie recht machen glaube ich.


----------



## kraupy (15. Dezember 2008)

Jayla schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Man kann die T-Sets durch Heromarken erwerben. Ich persönlich finde schon, dass das mit sehr viel mehr "Arbeit" verbunden ist als durch die 10er-Instanzen zu dackeln und da abzufarmen.



auch nich aufwendiger wie ne 10er grp zusammenzustellen und dann aufs dropluck angewiesen zu sein ... da hast dein marken t7 offt schneller und zu 100% ... somal man die hero inis auch nurnoch stupide durchfarmt


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte.




Sei nicht erstaunt, wenn du diesen Satz demnächst in meiner Sig wiederfindest.

Das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ist der Umstand, das Leute glauben könnten ich würde den Unfug so meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich gar nicht mehr gelesen. Denkst Du das echt?
> Der Reiz an einem MMORPG macht vor allem das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern aus. Das ist kein Spiel, Arbeiten tue ich Mo-Fr bei meinem Arbeitgeber.



Danke Tikume, ich hab mich gefragt ob ich eine falsche Einstellung habe. Ein MMORPG macht für mich in erster Linie das zusammenspielen mit anderen aus. Und hier kann WoW insofern punkten, dass ich dort einen großen "Freundeskreis" aufwarten kann und was WoW halt noch bietet, ist eine gewisse Abwechslung. Ok, letzteres ist subjektiv, aber für mich halt der Unterschied zu WAR, wo ich am Ende trotz netter Leute in der Gilde keine Lust mehr hatte mich einzuloggen. An AoC hat mich gar nichts gehalten.

Wer in seiner Freizeit in einem Spiel was erarbeiten muss, scheint in seinem Job nicht ausgelastet zu sein. Die Frage ist nur, spielt er dann in seinem Job? Sollte die Prioritäten mal tauschen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (15. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> *Naja ich finde es auch total schwachsin das Geschlecht den namen zu ändern das kann man im RL auch nicht machen *und WOW soll ein Virtuelles RL sein was es aber mehr und mehr nichtmehr ist (Komicher Satz).
> Genauso das mit den mounts ich habe keinen Bock einen Drenai auf einem Roboschreiter zu sehen. Und 2 wochen später geht das gemecker wieder los "mimi mein drenai sieht scheiße aufem Roboschreiter aus....."
> 
> Finde es auch das WOW immer weniger ein MMORPG ist.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das gerade war die DÜMMSTE BEGRÜNDUNG die ich je für irgendetwas gehört habe. 

Wieso? Erstmal geht Name ändern als auch Geschlecht in der richtigen Welt auch. 
Du sagst also wenn etwas im "RL" nicht geht, das es dann auch in der WoW nicht gehen sollt? Fliegen auf Pferden/Drachen? Nachm sterben wieder aufstehen? ZAUBERN?

Komm mal klar


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> Habe WAR schon in der CB gespielt..
> Und nun bin ich wieder bei WoW gelandet.
> Warum?
> Weil WoW alles vereint was ein MMORPG braucht, es ist für jeden etwas dabei und es wird versucht es allen Recht zu machen und dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.



in sachen PVP möchte ich klar stellen das wow nicht mal den hauch einer chance hat WAR das wasser zureichen!

ich spiele WoW zum ausgleich den in Sachen Umgebung Feeling und instanzen ist es der Kracher!


----------



## Lalalua (15. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Harte Arbeit ?  Leistung ?  Das ist immer noch ein Spiel. OMG




hm....ich arbeite auch von Mo.-Fr. bei meinem Arbeitgeber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, daß so einige von euch noch mehr Hobbys wie WoW haben, Fußball, Tennis oder sonstige Aktivitäten bei dennen ich mit anderen Spielern zusammen Spaß habe. Die zwei erwähnten Hobbys sind doch auch Spiele, oder etwa nicht????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auch in diesen Spielen muss ich mir die Erfolge teilweise hart "erarbeiten" obwohl ja der Spaß im Vordergrund steht. Arbeit muss nicht immer körperlich sein, denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und.........wie oft habt ihr schon vor dem Monitor gehockt, irgendwelche Partikel oder sonstwas gefarmt und gemeckert...."Man, das alles zusammen zu bekommen ist ja mal voll die bekackte Arbeit " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch Spiele, in dennen man was erreichen will können in Arbeit ausarten.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Tixan (15. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> Nein! Kein Rechtschreibflame, ich musste nur an meine alte Deutschlehrerin denken die ich nie mochte.



Hmm. Okay. Erwischt. Vergib mir wenn ich zur Schulzeit keine Deutschlehrerin hatte. Ich gebe mir wenigstens Mühe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten kommen einige Dinge die ich schrieb anders rüber an als gemeint... 
- Mit "auf dem selben Level gepatcht" meinte ich nicht den Level des Chars, sondern das was sie ingame erreicht haben.
- "durch harte arbeit profilieren" ist doof formuliert. Ich meinte damit den Einsatz den Powerplayer bzw Gilden aufbringen müssen um einer der top Leuten / Gilden zu sein. Das anderen Spielern Dinge regelmäßig fast geschenkt bekommen wofür andere unter schweren Bedingungen viel mehr Zeit und können benötigten finde ich nicht okay. Was sie erreichten wird dadurch relativiert. Das ist ja als ob bei der Formula 1 alle Rennfahrer bei jeder 10. Runde die Zeit des 1. platzierten bekommen. Dieser kann dann zwar wieder davon fahren, allerdings wird er sich nie von der Masse abheben können.

Und es nimmt mir persönlich die motivation wenn ich eine INI nur cleare weil sie generft wurde. Das kommt einem vom Hersteller reingepatchten Cheat gleich. Ich gehörte nie zu den Top leuten, aber einer zu werden spornte mich an. Durch den Patch wurde mein Ziel vereinfacht was es am Ende "verwässerte", denn das Ziel zu erreichen ist bedeutungslos wenn alle es erreichen können. Deswegen war es ja das Ziel: Was geschafft zu haben was nicht jeder schaffen kann.

So war das gemeint.

Edit: Zu den top Spielern in jedem beliebigem Spiel anzugehören IST Arbeit. So viel Zeit und Stress geht bei der Arbeit selten in der Regelmäßigkeit drauf wie bei manchen Spielen. Wenn man nur noch wegen Punkten spielt, und nicht mehr aus Spaß defeniere ich das als Arbeit, auch wenn man zahlt statt zu verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir das nur einmal gegeben als ich in Diablo 2 mal nach einem beim Ladderreset zu den Top 10 oder wenigstens 100 gehören wollte. Nie wieder.

Das man, wenn man es schafft in einem Spiel zu dominieren auch Geld verdienen kann beweist ja z.B. Fatal1ty der mitlerweile auf vielen Creative Produkten zu finden ist.





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sei nicht erstaunt, wenn du diesen Satz demnächst in meiner Sig wiederfindest.


Hehe, ja mit etwas Abstand liesst sich mein ürsprünglicher Satz gleich ganz anders. Oben habe ich versucht es besser zu erklären was ich damit meinte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Lalalua schrieb:


> Auch Spiele, in dennen man was erreichen will können in Arbeit ausarten.



jo manchmal artet es ein wenig in Arbeit aus, zugegeben, aber an dem Tag an dem es, und ich zitiere den TE, in "harte Arbeit" ausartet die ich benötige um mich "zu profilieren" lass ich lieber sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (15. Dezember 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> in sachen PVP möchte ich klar stellen das wow nicht mal den hauch einer chance hat WAR das wasser zureichen!
> 
> ich spiele WoW zum ausgleich den in Sachen Umgebung Feeling und instanzen ist es der Kracher!




Ka wieso Leute WAR und WoW immer vergleichen. Das sind Spiele mit unterschiedlichem Prinzip.

WoW PvE -> War PvE kann ich nichts zu sagen, ka obs überhaupt PvE gibt in WAR
WoW PvP -> WAR PvP:
WoW legt seinen schwerpunkt auf den esports, die arena. WAR hingegen auf Epische Schlachten. Beides ist nice. Dem einen gefällt die competition besser und dem andern halt eher das "RPG" mäßige PvP


----------



## Lalalua (15. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wer in seiner Freizeit in einem Spiel was erarbeiten muss, scheint in seinem Job nicht ausgelastet zu sein. Die Frage ist nur, spielt er dann in seinem Job? Sollte die Prioritäten mal tauschen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll das etwa heißen, daß jeder der nach Feierabend zum Sport ( auch Spiel ) geht, nicht ausgelastet ist und seine Prioitäten neu setzten sollte?????


----------



## Lemonskunk (15. Dezember 2008)

" *Man kann sich in diesem MMORPG nicht wirklich mehr durch harte arbeit profilieren, und das war einzt das was den Reitz an einem MMORPG ausmachte*"


sry , aber das ist ein Spiel / Hobby, und keine Arbeit ...


----------



## Athelloren (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt, Blizzard sind Noobs, Blizz hat keine Ahnung. Warum kann ich mit meinem Char nicht jeden anderen instant wegnuken? "

Wenn euch das Spiel so ankotzt dann zockt es nicht mehr. Gibt es nix wichtigeres im Leben (wobei mir die Definiton für einige schleierhaft bleibt) also sagen zu können, boah ich hab da n Item das hat sonst keiner?!?

Blizz ist einer der erfolgreichesten PC-Games Entwickler aller Zeiten, und die wissen was sie machen. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen nun mal Recht.
Wem es nicht passt, soll sein ACC kündigen.

Und das absolute Non-Plus Ultra an geistiger Diarrhoe ist ja wohl, auf grund von einzelnen Posts Mutmaßungen anzustellen, welche Haarfarbe der Poster / TE hat.

Thx 4 wasting my time


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WAR ist auch nichts anderes als eine Itemjagd. Am Ende braucht man die Sets, um in den nächst höheren Dungeon zu kommen bzw. dort zu überleben.
> Ansonsten: Als Casual gefällt es mir so, wie es ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito

wow wird zu einem für casuals optimierten spiel... und das find ich gut so!

so komme ich wenigstens möglicherweise dazu auch mal highend content zu sehen..


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> dito
> 
> wow wird zu einem für casuals optimierten spiel... und das find ich gut so!
> 
> so komme ich wenigstens möglicherweise dazu auch mal highend content zu sehen..



JAu. Und die Leute, die Herrausforderung suchen und nun mal nicht "Casual" sind, langweilen sich nach zwei Wochen.


----------



## Marathma (15. Dezember 2008)

Selten hat ein Spiel so lange so vielen Menschen Spaß gemacht wie WoW.
Kritisieren sollte man nur, wenn man Vorschläge hat wie es besser werden könnte.
Es gibt immernoch die Möglichkeit mal über den Tellerrand hinaus zu sehen und mal ein anderes MMO
auszuprobieren, oder mal raus zu gehen .... Wetter ist auch nice (darüber kann man sich übrigens auch beschweren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## RealHaspa (15. Dezember 2008)

Nicht Blizzard macht das Spiel einfacher, sondern die Mehrheit der Spieler. Sie reagieren lediglich auf das Geweine der Community.

Und das Raid Instanzen einfacher werden kann ich schon verstehn. Wie Ghostcrawler gesagt hat, es ist ziemlich frustierend für einen Entwickler wenn seine Arbeit nur 5 % der Spieler überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen.

Abgesehn vom finaziellen..50 % seiner Ressourcen an Grafiker, Entwicklern, Marketing, Konzeptzeichnern etc. zu beschäfftigen und zu bezahlen für 5 % der Spielerbasis ist halt irgendwann nicht mehr förderlich.

Obs nun Geschlechtumwandlunegn geben muss lass ich mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> JAu. Und die Leute, die Herrausforderung suchen und nun mal nicht "Casual" sind, langweilen sich nach zwei Wochen.




Tjo Pech gehabt!!

Besser 100 Leute langweilen sich als 100.00 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malorus (15. Dezember 2008)

jetzt mal ganz im ernst.

blizzard gibt sich mühe damit schöne highend inis zu programmieren.
wieso zum teufel sollte blizz die inis dann so schwer machen , dass 90% der spieler jene nie sehen?

das wär doch verschwendung.

dass sich manche hier aufs rl beziehen ist ja sowieso schwachsinnig genug und selbst wenn sie es tun , ist die begründung so ....bescheiden , dass es ein eigentor wurde.

blizzard ist natürlich und verständlich auf möglichst viel profit aus.
auf die mehrheit der spieler hören ---> mehr profit 
auf wenige progamer hören ----> weniger profit


----------



## bias21 (15. Dezember 2008)

Es ist nunmal so, das dieses Spiel wie jedes andere Produkt irgendwann das Ende seiner Lebensdauer erreicht.
Wenn der Produktlebenszyklus sich anfängt zu neigen dann werden noch schnell Änderungen gewirkt die dieses zwar nicht verhindern können, aber durchaus verlängern.
Daher auch diese tollen neuen Einbindungen ins Spiel ...
Das Konzept ist am Ende, es war schön, aber es hat nunmal seinen Zenith überschritten ... fertig.

Ist nicht schlimm, ist ja nur ein Spiel ... oder?


----------



## Tixan (15. Dezember 2008)

Malorus schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz im ernst.
> 
> blizzard gibt sich mühe damit schöne highend inis zu programmieren.
> wieso zum teufel sollte blizz die inis dann so schwer machen , dass 90% der spieler jene nie sehen?
> ...


Wenn man sie unbedingt sehen will kann man mit Level 80 rein. Oder sie hätten wie bei Heroic Dungeons eine einfachere Variante (mit schlechterem Loot) reinpatchen können.

@Lemonskunk
Auf Seite zwei habe ich besser beschrieben was ich meinte und im ersten Posting darauf aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Hamburgperle (15. Dezember 2008)

Unsinniges Thema, unsinniger Fred,

Kann nicht mal den Sinn des Fred verstehen .. laßt uns über WoW diskutieren?? WoW spielt man und diskutiert nicht drüber ... zumind. nicht über den Sinn. Wenn Du RP willst, solltest Du nicht WoW spielen, da nun bald Chopper kommen ... und ich als Hordler für die Allianz Quest machen darf ... (allein das find ich schon tierisch nervig, daß mir die Typen beim Abgeben der Q so oft ein fröhliches "für die Allianz" hinterher schmettert). 
Mit dem fehlenden RP wirst Du leben müssen.

Und wenn Du Dir nichts mehr so hart erarbeiten kannst, was Dich vom Normalo unterscheidet ... tja das Leben ist hart ... l2l (Lern zu Leben ;-) ... möchtest gern mit Deinem einzigartigen Drachen vorm AH parken? 
Ich denke, es wird wieder Situationen geben, wo man(n) seinen hart erarbeiteten Skill zur Schau stellen kann ... bei uns im /2 werden schon DDs gesucht mit mind. 2,5k dps .. da kann man denn ja schreiben, daß man schon Zeit hätte, aber nicht mehr so low ist ... (würd selbst mir Spass machen, das zu schreiben) ... 

So long ... 

PS: Wo wir gerade bei RP sind ... kann mir einer die Logik erklären, daß Allies und Horde sich in der "alten Welt" bashen und sich gegenseitig in Warsong und Arathi etc. um Rohstoffe bekämpfen und in den neuen Welten so dicke Kumpels sind. Das Argument das ein übermächtiger Feind einen eint, ist doch auch extrem dünn, oder? Denn dann sollte man doch im Angesicht der Bedrohung aufhören, die alten Fehden weiterzuführen ... oder wie z.B. in Halaa oder den neuen Schlachfeldern, das ist doch RP-technisch kaum zu argumentieren.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: Wo wir gerade bei RP sind ... kann mir einer die Logik erklären, daß Allies und Horde sich in der "alten Welt" bashen und sich gegenseitig in Warsong und Arathi etc. um Rohstoffe bekämpfen und in den neuen Welten so dicke Kumpels sind. Das Argument das ein übermächtiger Feind einen eint, ist doch auch extrem dünn, oder? Denn dann sollte man doch im Angesicht der Bedrohung aufhören, die alten Fehden weiterzuführen ... oder wie z.B. in Halaa oder den neuen Schlachfeldern, das ist doch RP-technisch kaum zu argumentieren.



Ich möchte sehen wie du vernünftiges RP in ein Online-game einbaust das zudem Profit bringen soll. 


TE: 

entwickelt sicht WoW langsam zu einem MMORPS (Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Sport) ? 
Wenn du für Leistung Ruhm erlangen möchtest dann mach Leistungssport oder etwas dergleichen. Es gibt genug Beschäftigungen sein Ego aufzupeppen.
WoW ist ein Spiel in dem alle Spieler möglichst gleich viele chancen haben sollten.
Was würdest du den dazu sagen wenn man bei Mensch ärgere dich nicht nur ein Männchen statt vier ins zeil bringen müsste, nur weil man öfter spielt als die Mitspieler? Unfair oder? 

lg



Btw: Causalspieler zu sein ist KEINE Schande!


----------



## Malorus (15. Dezember 2008)

> Wo wir gerade bei RP sind ... kann mir einer die Logik erklären, daß Allies und Horde sich in der "alten Welt" bashen und sich gegenseitig in Warsong und Arathi etc. um Rohstoffe bekämpfen und in den neuen Welten so dicke Kumpels sind. Das Argument das ein übermächtiger Feind einen eint, ist doch auch extrem dünn, oder? Denn dann sollte man doch im Angesicht der Bedrohung aufhören, die alten Fehden weiterzuführen ... oder wie z.B. in Halaa oder den neuen Schlachfeldern, das ist doch RP-technisch kaum zu argumentieren.



der feind meines feindes , ist mein freund . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allianz und horde sind auch in nordend das gegenteil von einem guten bündnis. falls du die schlacht in unterstadt mitgemacht hast, hättest gesehen wie könig wrynn sich mit thrall geschlagen hat und der horde den krieg erklärt hat. außerdem gibt es in nordend mehrere quests , die das ziel haben hordier zu töten.


----------



## Tixan (15. Dezember 2008)

@ Hamburgperle
Ja natürlich gibt es viel was keinen Sinn ergibt - in jedem Spiel. 
Ich wollte nicht noch mehr pingelig werden als ich ohnehin schon war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man sich in gemeinsamen Städten neber dem Gegner ausruhen kann ist ja das nächste Beispiel. Und wieso hält sich eigentlich jeder an den Frieden? Wegen den 55er elite Guards sicherlich nicht.

Edit:
@ Tante V
Ich war nie ein Leistungsspieler - Aber das Ziel "so gut" wie sie zu sein möchte ich mir erarbeiten wenn überhaupt, und es nicht per Patch geschenkt bekommen, auch wenn es nachdem Patch immer noch etwas Aufwand ist.

Es ist eine Sache die mich demotiviert und solche patches finde ich deswegen entsprechend ätzend Gerade weil ich das Spiel gerne habe und gerne voller Lust spielen würde. Ich hasse Cheats, auch wenn sie vom Hersteller kommen um es mal überspitzt zu formulieren.


----------



## Domiel (15. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich gar nicht mehr gelesen. Denkst Du das echt?
> Der Reiz an einem MMORPG macht vor allem das Zusammenspiel mit anderen Spielern aus. Das ist kein Spiel, Arbeiten tue ich Mo-Fr bei meinem Arbeitgeber.



falsch! wenn man in einem rpg nichts mehr durch harte arbeit erreichen kann, dann ist es letztendlich nur noch ein nintendospiel für normalos!


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> JAu. Und die Leute, die Herrausforderung suchen und nun mal nicht "Casual" sind, langweilen sich nach zwei Wochen.



Wayne? Ich meine, auf die paar Vögel kann ja nicht ein ganzes MMORPG abgestellt werden - wenn die einen Abflug machen, merkt es nicht nur keiner, sondern es weint ihnen auch keiner eine Träne nach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> falsch! wenn man in einem rpg nichts mehr durch harte arbeit erreichen kann, dann ist es letztendlich nur noch ein nintendospiel für normalos!




hehe such dir schon mal ein neues Spiel du Genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Dezember 2008)

Lalalua schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, daß jeder der nach Feierabend zum Sport ( auch Spiel ) geht, nicht ausgelastet ist und seine Prioitäten neu setzten sollte?????



Soll das etwa heißen, dass du Sport treiben und sitzend ein paar Tasten drücken miteinander vergleichst? Mag sein dass es jeweils eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, aber genauer betrachtet sind es unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## _Yo_ (15. Dezember 2008)

"Neue Klassen fangen jetzt bei Level 55 an (Ich denke weitere Klassen werden es dem Todesritter nachmachen)."




Echt jetzt? Ist das bestätigt?^^


----------



## BLUEYE (15. Dezember 2008)

Blizzard selbst lehnt die Bezeichnung "MMORPG" für WoW selbst strickt ab und sagt nur "MMOG".


----------



## Domiel (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hehe such dir schon mal ein neues Spiel du Genie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö.. als rpg´ler werd ich mit den anderen verrückten das licht aus machen^^

zumindest bis ein ddo mit forgotten realms rauskommt.. ;-)


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> falsch! wenn man in einem rpg nichts mehr durch harte arbeit erreichen kann, dann ist es letztendlich nur noch ein nintendospiel für normalos!



ich seh das wie tikume, und ja es ist ein spiel .-) und sogar tatsächlich für "normalos"


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wayne? Ich meine, auf die paar Vögel kann ja nicht ein ganzes MMORPG abgestellt werden - wenn die einen Abflug machen, merkt es nicht nur keiner, sondern es weint ihnen auch keiner eine Träne nach.



Ich kann dir auf Anhieb 5 Gilden allein auf meinem Server nennen, die den Content durch haben, und sich mehr oder weniger langweilen, bzw. Sich ihre Sets zusammenfarmen.
Und jetzt erzähl mir mal, das Blizz es überhaupt nicht stört, wenn von jedem Server 5 Gilden mit jeweils ~80-90 Spielern aufhören zu spielen.

Klar, es gibt mehr Leute, die "Casual" sind. Aber das heißt nicht, das es niemanden gibt, der beim Spielen gerne eine Herrausforderung hat. Und.. Was soll ich sagen. WotLK ist schlichtweg zu einfach um irgendeine Herrausforderung zu haben.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> zumindest bis ein ddo mit forgotten realms rauskommt.. ;-)




*sabber* oh ja da wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> nö.. als rpg´ler werd ich mit den anderen verrückten das licht aus machen^^
> 
> zumindest bis ein ddo mit forgotten realms rauskommt.. ;-)



Dann leide halt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW ist kein RPG und inzwischen auch nix mehr für Dauerzocker mit Profilierungsneurose (und das ist gut so)


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Klar, es gibt mehr Leute, die "Casual" sind. Aber das heißt nicht, das es niemanden gibt, der beim Spielen gerne eine Herrausforderung hat. Und.. Was soll ich sagen. WotLK ist schlichtweg zu einfach um irgendeine Herrausforderung zu haben.



Ich finde es nicht zu einfach!


----------



## Niak (15. Dezember 2008)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Du hast warnscheinlich Recht aber es bringt nichts immer neu Threads aufzumachen um zu whinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man hier nur noch Dinge rein schreibt, an denen die Buffed Mitarbeiter was ändern können, könnte man das Board auch schließen.
Und recht hat er tatsächlich mit den meisten Punkten.


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht zu einfach!


Du spielst WoW ja auch als Spiel, und nicht zur Selbstbestätigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auf Anhieb 5 Gilden allein auf meinem Server nennen, die den Content durch haben, und sich mehr oder weniger langweilen, bzw. Sich ihre Sets zusammenfarmen.



also langweilen sie sich nicht, sondern machen das was man in wow immer macht



Unas schrieb:


> Und jetzt erzähl mir mal, das Blizz es überhaupt nicht stört, wenn von jedem Server 5 Gilden mit jeweils ~80-90 Spielern aufhören zu spielen.



was auch nicht passieren wird, da zwischen rumerzählen und wirklich aufhören nen unterschied liegt , ganz davon ab in der menge




Unas schrieb:


> Klar, es gibt mehr Leute, die "Casual" sind. Aber das heißt nicht, das es niemanden gibt, der beim Spielen gerne eine Herrausforderung hat. Und.. Was soll ich sagen. WotLK ist schlichtweg zu einfach um irgendeine Herrausforderung zu haben.



noch gibts genug zu tun , und dann kommen die härteren inis ja noch nachgeschoben, also alles im lot


----------



## Domiel (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dann leide halt weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leiden? nö.. wow ist schon einmalig gut und macht immer wieder spaß :-P


----------



## Drakenx (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> JAu. Und die Leute, die Herrausforderung suchen und nun mal nicht "Casual" sind, langweilen sich nach zwei Wochen.



Dann würde ich sagen, hast DU ein großes Problem. Geh mal raus an die frische Luft, geh für die Schule lernen, oder mach sonst was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch eine WoW Pause hinter mir. WoW ist leider nicht perfekt, aber es gibt nunmal nichts besseres.
Dass der Content mehr oder weniger "leicht" gemacht wird, finde ich gut.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> leiden? nö.. wow ist schon einmalig gut und macht immer wieder spaß :-P


Und das obwohl du dich auf ein Nintendo-Normalo-Niveau (was für eine Alliteration!!) begeben musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht zu einfach!



Vergleich doch nur mal allein die 5-Mann Isntanzen im Laufe der Zeit:

Classic: Lfg Scholo - Scholo rein, und je nach Gruppenqualität warst du dann nach 3-10 Wipes durch.

BC: Lfg Whatever (Arkatraz vor den Nerfs, z.b.) - Rein, Und je nach Gruppenqualität warste entweder ohne Wipes oder mit 3-6 druch. (Am Anfang. Genau wie in Kara.. Gott.. Attumen Wipes.)

WotLK: Herrje, ich war schon mit 77 in 80er Instanzen und wir sind nicht einmal verreckt, obwohl wir zwei 77er, einen 76er und nur zwei 80er dabei hatten, und obwohl der Tank teilweise zwei gruppen gleichzeitig gepullt hat. Also bitte. Ein Schwund beim Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt sich nicht leugnen.

Ob das jetzt stört, oder gefällt ist wohl simpel ansichtssache. Mir gefällts nicht. Ich werds aber trotzdem weiter spielen, weil mir das spiel einfach gefällt, und ich ein Fan des WC Universums bin. Ich tue hier nur meine Meinung kund.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Vergleich doch nur mal allein die 5-Mann Isntanzen im Laufe der Zeit:



Ich sag ja nicht: "Es IST nicht zu einfach"...ich sage: "Ich finde es nicht zu einfach."
Der Unterschied der beiden Äußerungen ist eminent.


----------



## Hubautz (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und das obwohl du dich auf ein Nintendo-Normalo-Niveau (was für eine Alliteration!!) begeben musst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu den anderen Nintendo-Normalo-Niveau-Noobs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen, hast DU ein großes Problem. Geh mal raus an die frische Luft, geh für die Schule lernen, oder mach sonst was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Greif lieber jemanden an, den du Kennst. Ich bin keiner der Hardcore Zocker, und dennoch ist es mir zu einfach.
Ich fahr bald wieder zu meienr freundin, wo ich auch wieder für 2 monate nich zocken werde, und schule is bei mir schon lang rum.

Ich glaube das ich durchaus ein erfüllteres Privatleben hab, als manch anderer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht: "Es IST nicht zu einfach"...ich sage: "Ich finde es nicht zu einfach."
> Der Unterschied der beiden Äußerungen ist eminent.



DEshalb sagte ich ja auch, es ist ansichtssache. Meine Ansicht ist eben, dass es zu einfach ist. Zwei Meinungen, zwei Menschen. Ganz wie im echten Leben.


----------



## slook (15. Dezember 2008)

vote 4 sticky


tixan hats gesagt wie es ist....kann man nicht besser schreiben! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

aber dass casuals das game kaputt machen ist net neu, und dass casuals das game nur solange spielen wie sie items in arsch bekommen ist auch net neu...will blizz also die ololololol rekord marke von abo zahlen halten wirds wohl so weiter gehen.

mir hat das spiel mehr spaß gemacht als es nur die hälfte mitspieler gab! !


----------



## MF2888 (15. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich gibts da überhauptnichts zu Diskutieren. Spielt es oder Spielt es nicht, das ist die all erklärende Antwort.


----------



## Imbageif (15. Dezember 2008)

auf der einen seite stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. epixx bekommt man mittlerweile beinahe hinterhergeworfen, innis sind einfach, heors mit guter, eingespielter gruppe auch leicht abfarmbar. ABER: nach wie vor gibt es genug spieler, sogenannte "randoms" die von ackerbau und viehzucht wenig ahnung haben wie man so schön sagt, also sprich die einem mit ihrem nicht vorhandenen skill das leben schwer machen. das darf man nicht so einfach runterspielen. Klar ist es einfach, mit eingespielten gruppen das alles zu machen aber eig ist das überall so. ich denke es fällt einfach weniger auf, da die eingespielten gruppen oft schon jahrelang zusammen spielen und so schon viel übung haben. Auch lässt sich ein Trend erkennen, weg vom "alten" 60er wow in dem das PVE eine wichtige rolle spielte, hin zum PvP spiel in dem man beinahe unendliche möglichkeiten des Spieler gegen Spieler Kampfes hat (Arena, BG, 1000 Winter) das das nicht den geschmack aller trifft, ist ja klar.

Und zu dem Vorwurf WoW wäre zu Itemlastig: irgendeine Motivation muss es ja geben Woche für Woche zu Raiden. Sonst wär das so, ok jeder hat einmal den Content durch also weiter nächstes addon. Klar könnte man es auch machen dass man diverse Boni bekommt für das Clearen diverser Raids aber das würde auf dauer nicht gehen, es gäbe dann eine hand voll "alter hasen" die absolut unbezwingbar wären weil sie schon seit der Beta zocken und der rest steht hinten an. Was ich durchaus für sinnvoll erachten würde: Man muss den erstech char regulär spielen (ohne boni usw) und dann eben das schneller lvln usw bekommen für die Twinks. (fänd ich total geil weil ich keine lust auf questen usw hab. wer das mag kann ja auch bei 1 anfangen)


----------



## slook (15. Dezember 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts da überhauptnichts zu Diskutieren. Spielt es oder Spielt es nicht, das ist die all erklärende Antwort.


du wirst in der gesellschaft untergehen. einfach nur machen und nicht nachfragen oder sich beschweren

hf in deinem leben


----------



## cr33z (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann. Und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so.



Schon einmal ein Actionspiel gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

slook schrieb:


> vote 4 sticky
> 
> 
> tixan hats gesagt wie es ist....kann man nicht besser schreiben! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> ...




Die Zahl der aufeinander folgenden Ausrufezeichen in einem Text verhält sich reziprok zur geistigen Kapazität seines Verfassers.

Und du hast unrecht. Es sind Leute wie du die das Spiel zerstören, weil sie es nicht genießen so wie die "bösen dummen unfähigen normalos".


----------



## Daylife (15. Dezember 2008)

mal ehrlich. leute die jetzt schon alles durch haben, sind selber schuld. ich lasse mir zeit beim leveln. wenn ich dieses jahr nicht mehr 80 werde, auch gut. es gibt so viel zu tun. erfolge, berufe, ruf etc. also das rumgeheule verstehe ich wirklich nicht


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Unfug?

Ich sage ja nicht, das slook recht hat, aber deine Aussage ist mindestens genauso daneben.


----------



## Boddakiller (15. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfach, hör auf sinnlose Threads aufzumachen.
Wenn du das Spiel nicht magst, es zwingt dich keiner es zu spielen.


----------



## migraene (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auf Anhieb 5 Gilden allein auf meinem Server nennen, die den Content durch haben, und sich mehr oder weniger langweilen, bzw. Sich ihre Sets zusammenfarmen.
> Und jetzt erzähl mir mal, das Blizz es überhaupt nicht stört, wenn von jedem Server 5 Gilden mit jeweils ~80-90 Spielern aufhören zu spielen.
> 
> Klar, es gibt mehr Leute, die "Casual" sind. Aber das heißt nicht, das es niemanden gibt, der beim Spielen gerne eine Herrausforderung hat. Und.. Was soll ich sagen. WotLK ist schlichtweg zu einfach um irgendeine Herrausforderung zu haben.




Diese "Casual-NonCasual" Diskussion nervt gewaltig! Sollten wir letztendlich nicht alle Casuals sein? Ich mein wer mehr als 6Stunden pro Tag Zeit hat vor´m PC zu hocken bei dem läuft doch gewaltig was gegen den Baum,oder?


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auf Anhieb 5 Gilden allein auf meinem Server nennen, die den Content durch haben, und sich mehr oder weniger langweilen, bzw. Sich ihre Sets zusammenfarmen.
> Und jetzt erzähl mir mal, das Blizz es überhaupt nicht stört, wenn von jedem Server 5 Gilden mit jeweils ~80-90 Spielern aufhören zu spielen.



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Die Leute, die sagen, es beträfe nur 10% der Spieler, irren sich gewaltig. 

Es will einfach nicht in meinem Kopf rein. Mich hat es nie gestört, dass ich BT oder SWP nicht gesehen habe. Für mich waren halt SSC oder FDS die Herausforderung, da ich einfach nicht die Zeit hatte. Hat auch spass gemacht. Mich kotzt dieses gejammere langsam an. "Dies ist zu schwer, jenes ist zu schwer". 
Ist doch ganz einfach. Wer mehr Zeit investiert bekommt halt mehr zu sehen und doch hat jeder seine Herausforderung und seinen Spass. Ist in jedem anderen Spiel auch so.


----------



## Minorjiel (15. Dezember 2008)

Unas schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auf Anhieb 5 Gilden allein auf meinem Server nennen, die den Content durch haben, und sich mehr oder weniger langweilen, bzw. Sich ihre Sets zusammenfarmen.
> Und jetzt erzähl mir mal, das Blizz es überhaupt nicht stört, wenn von jedem Server 5 Gilden mit jeweils ~80-90 Spielern aufhören zu spielen.
> 
> Klar, es gibt mehr Leute, die "Casual" sind. Aber das heißt nicht, das es niemanden gibt, der beim Spielen gerne eine Herrausforderung hat. Und.. Was soll ich sagen. WotLK ist schlichtweg zu einfach um irgendeine Herrausforderung zu haben.



Gehörst Du zu einer dieser Gilden? Wenn nein, dann finde ich es eigenartig, dass alle auf Anhieb immer min fünf 100-Mann-Gilden kennen, die den Content schon nach 6,4 Tagen durch hatten. Ich kenne auf meinem Realm "Todeswache" nicht eine einizge (Irrtümer nicht ausgeschlossen). Wenn Du zu so einer Gilde gehörst, dann nehme ich alles zurück, behaupte das Gegenteil und entschuldige mich....bis jetzt musste ich das eber noch nie tun.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auf jedem Realm 400 bis 450 Leute aufhören zu zocken, weil sie innerhalb eines Monats den Content schon durch haben. Zumal 80 - 90 Leute mit dem hochwertigesten Equip / T7 auszustatten vermutlich doch zeitintensiver ist, als es sich anhört...da muss man wahrscheinlich schon häufiger durch die Flügel von Naxxramas metzeln...und wie war das mit der ID und was heißt eigentlich Content-Clear? Glaube nicht, dass dieser Ausdruck mit "Gilde komplett ausgestattet" gleichzusetzen ist...und vermutlich beschäftigen sich die einen Gilden, die wirklich schon den content gecleart (langsam hört sich das doof an) haben, eben mit der Ausstattung ihrer 80 - 90 Mitglieder (falls es denn soviele sind).

Naja, und vielleicht spielen die anderen Gilden weniger...bis zum nächsten Content-Patch! Und das bringt mich zum nächsten Statement: Vielleicht sollte man mal abwarten, was Blizzard im nächsten Jahr so alles an Raid-Instanzen nachpatcht, bevor mach schimpft (und selbst den "Content" noch gar nicht komplett abgeräumt hat). Es gibt nämlich noch die Erfolge, Ruf, etc. was den meisten Spielern bis dahin die Langeweile vertreiben könnte. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich: Schau Dir mal den Link hier an: http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php

Teilweise sind bis zu 30.000 Spieler auf einen Realm und WoW spricht nunmal den Durchschnittszocker an. 400 - 450 Spieler können vermutlich relativ fix durch Neuzugänge ersetzt werden.

So long,
Minorjiel


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

1. Ja, ich gehöre zu einer dieser Gilden. Zudem habe/n ich/wir (meine Gilde) engeren Kontakt mit zwei anderen Gilden, die soweit sind. 
2. Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass diese Gilden aufhören zu spielen. Das war eine rein Hypotethische aussage, da vorhin jemand sagte, das Blizz die paar Hardcore Spieler nicht kümmern würde.
3. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich das Spiel jetzt langweilig finde. Natürlich warte ich ab, und natürlich werde ich weiter spielen, denn wie schon gesagt mag ich das spiel. Und ja, natürlich gibt es noch mehr zu tun, als zu Raiden. Da diesser Thread hier aber nun mal nur Instanzen anspricht, spreche ich auch nur davon.
4. Ja, ich kenne die Seite. Dennoch sind die Leute in den Gilden mehr, als zu vernachlässigen.

Achso.. Zur bestätigung: 
http://www.wow-progress.de/REALM_368


----------



## Spittykovski (15. Dezember 2008)

Das game wurde einfach casual freundlicher gemacht. Ich hab auch keine lust ewige wege zu laufen, nur weil der portstein wieder abgeschafft wurde. Es gibt eifnach Elemente die machen gut sinn und ich bin froh das es sie gibt. Ansonsten können ma auch wieder anfangen eien woche zu warten bis unsre Ehre geupdatet wird....lol.

Nein ehrlich die meinung des TEs trifft vielleicht wieder für die hardcore zocker die max. 10% der spieler ausmachen zu. Den restlichen 90% kommen portstein und co. sehr entegegen.

Und jetzt rate mal auf welche der beiden spielergruppen blizz in den nächsten jahren auch weiterhin höhren wird?

Genau die casuals....


----------



## Omidas (15. Dezember 2008)

Mich stört es auch das es zu leicht gemacht wird.

Und die Argumente von den Befürwortern dieses Schwierigkeits Grades sind etwas mau.
Blizzard hat eigentlich das eingeführt, was beide Seiten hätte voll zufrieden stellen können. Raids
auf normal und auf Heroic. Die 10 Mann Version genauso wie jetzt und die 25iger knackig mit kleinen
Blockern drin.

Da es ja allen Casuals nur um den Content sehen geht und darum, das Blizzard Instanzen nicht macht,
damit nur 5-10% der Leute sie sehen wäre das Perfekt.
Dann kommen die 25iger die den gleichen Content haben und fast die selben Bosstaktiken, dafür aber
richtig rein hauen, das man auch mal etwas länger als 7 Trys braucht um einen Boss zu schaffen.
Wir hatten am Anfang bedenken gehabt, das Flickwerk auf 25ig Probleme aufgrund der DPs macht
und das man den nicht direkt schafft. Was war? Erster oder Zweiter Try und er Lag. Und das obwohl
ein Melee direkt zu beginn gestorben ist und wir somit nur zu 24 gekämpft haben. Einfach nur schade.
In Karazahn war es eigentlich angenehm. Da war Crushimmun der Grund, weswegen man nicht direkt
alles clearen konnte. Beim Prinzen wurde es sonst sehr lustig und man brauchte halt erst ein paar Ids
um die Schlüsselpositionen soweit zu equipen, das man es schafft. Nun reicht halbes Heroic Gear plus
ein paar Naxx 10er Items um durch zu kommen.

Und das jeder wieder Epics kriegt ist wieder so ne Sache die mich wundert. Vor allem, das man sich
als Casual darüber freut. In 2 Monaten werden nämlich die Newbies Threads hier erstellen, das man
nicht Naxx genommen wird, weil man noch 1 Blaues Item hat. (Und das finde ich sehr Schade)

Aber naja lieber jetzt freuen das man seine Epixs abstaubt .... ähh hab natürlich gemeint, das man den
Content sieht


----------



## Bluebarcode (15. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn einer sagt er findet es gut dass casual gamer an highend content kommen - hat einen prinzipiellen denkfehler - denn die definition von highend-content ist nunmal dass er sehr schwer zu erreichen ist. Laut dieser definition gibt es eh kaum highend content in Wotlk, und genau darum macht sich ein bisschen verdrossenheit breit. Man kann zu ner bestehenden ordentlichen (mittelmässigen) gilde gehen, und ohne monatelanges rumwipen in wenigen wochen den ganzen content clear haben. Das erfolgsprinzip von tetris ist es - dass es ganz einfach anfängt und immer schwerer wird - bis fast nicht schaffbar - wer hat sich denn DARÜBER aufgeregt? keiner, weil genau das den reiz des spoiels ausmacht. Oder wieviele von euch haben tetris tatsächlich komplett ausgespielt?

Wenn ich z.B. morgen zum fussballspielen anfange und in 3 wochen championsleauge gewinne, weltmeister bin und sowieso der superstar, ist das doch auch extrem fad - kann ich wieder aufhören, hab ich alles erreicht.

ich persönlich würd mir wünschen dass einfach arg zäher content kommt, dann kommt auch wieder das gemeinschaftsspiel wieder stärker hervor.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wage zu behaupten das Normalos genau so gut wie die Pros wären wenn sie die selbe zeit in WoW investieren könnten.
und genau DAS ist das unfaire. 
in wow kann man nicht durch Können hervorstechen und etwas erreichen sonder nur durch Zeit. das ist es was die meinsten Normalspieler nicht haben. 
Und nur deswegen sollen sie in der Krabbelecke versumpfen während andere die Welt sehen dürfen?


----------



## Spittykovski (15. Dezember 2008)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Also wenn einer sagt er findet es gut dass casual gamer an highend content kommen - hat einen prinzipiellen denkfehler - denn die definition von highend-content ist nunmal dass er sehr schwer zu erreichen ist.



Nö. Die definition lautet, dass es der letzte Inhalt ist den man erreichen kann. Schwer muss da garnix sein. Ist doch ok wenn powerraider den content nach 2 wochen geschafft haben. Und casuals brauchen eben n halbes jahr. Besser als wenn sie garnix davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten das Normalos genau so gut wie die Pros wären wenn sie die selbe zeit in WoW investieren könnten.
> und genau DAS ist das unfaire.
> in wow kann man nicht durch Können hervorstechen und etwas erreichen sonder nur durch Zeit. das ist es was die meinsten Normalspieler nicht haben.



Level Eqip reicht für naxx 10 und 25 eigendlich auch, naxx kriegt man in  4 stunden clear.  

Wozu genau braucht man soviel Zeit?


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Wenn jemand 'ne Weltreise macht, beschwerst du dich dann auch darüber, das er die welt sehen darf, weil er mehr zeit hat als du?
Beschwerst du dich als Hobbypolitiker darüber, dass jemand, der mehrn Zeit mit der Politik verbringt als du Parteivorsitzender wurde?
Beschwerst du dich beim DFB darüber, dass die Fussballspieler da mehr zeit für Fussball haben als du und deshal bin der wm spielen?
etc.
etc.
etc.
Und genau wie in den oben genannten beispielen, musst du sehr wohl auch bei wow ein gewisses spielverständnis, kalkulationsvermögen haben und "Arbeit" ins Spiel stecken um gut zu werden (Jedenfalls sollte es so sein).


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten das Normalos genau so gut wie die Pros wären wenn sie die selbe zeit in WoW investieren könnten.
> und genau DAS ist das unfaire.
> in wow kann man nicht durch Können hervorstechen und etwas erreichen sonder nur durch Zeit. das ist es was die meinsten Normalspieler nicht haben.
> Und nur deswegen sollen sie in der Krabbelecke versumpfen während andere die Welt sehen dürfen?



Mit genug Zeitaufwand kannste auch bei Olympia mitschwimmen, findest du das unfair das manche da belohnt werden weil sie mehr Zeit in Training investieren? Ich glaube ja nicht.


----------



## Lowstar (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Es scheint als ob Blizz alles implementiert wenn es nur genug wollen, auch wenn es das Spiel auf lange Sicht zerstört.



ja bin auch der meinung, dass auf dauer alle alles koennen werden, was ich persönlich nicht so toll finde >_<
ausserdem gilt in letzter zeit [skill < equip] denn equip bringt in letzter zeit so viel, dass einer der nicht so viel zeit (raiden/sf) hat, aber halt "spielen kann" doch meist den kürzeren zieht.. aber anstatt das "equip-ist-alles-prinzip" zu schwächen, hat blizzard die innis leichter gemacht, damit halt alle das bessere equip haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im grude ist es aber blizzards ziel spieler _egal wie_ zu halten. die machen ihr geld damit und blizzard ist natürlich auf kommerz aus.. wie jedes unternehmen..
meiner meinung nach ist denen egal, dass die das spiel auf dauer kaputt machen..
solange die ihr geld haben ist alles gut.
die denken längerfristig und in der zukunft (vllt so in 10 jahren) wird WoW ganz bestimmt keine grosse rolle mehr spielen. Das Geld jedoch, welches sie jetzt verdienen, können sie dann z.b. in projekte zum entwickeln von neuen spielen stecken, was wieder gewinn einbringt. Blizzard will Geld und nicht mehr! =D

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2008)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Also wenn einer sagt er findet es gut dass casual gamer an highend content kommen - hat einen prinzipiellen denkfehler - denn die definition von highend-content ist nunmal dass er sehr schwer zu erreichen ist.



Lass das Highend einfach weg. Content ist dafür da dass die Spieler ihn auch nutzen können.
Und auch dem Betreiber bringt es nichts, zig Instanzen zu designen die dann kaum einer nutzt.

Und man sollte auch bedenken dass die Spieler die sich in den Foren rumtreiben sich bereits schon stärker damit beschäftigen als die breite Masse und damit nicht repräsentativ sind.


----------



## Spectrales (15. Dezember 2008)

Sehr rührend..


----------



## Kamaji (15. Dezember 2008)

Du hast vollkommen Recht.  Dieser Aussage ist nichts mehr beizufügen, ich machs aber trotzdem

Blizzard will Geld - mehr nicht. Du würdest doch auch nicht zu einem Arzt gehen und auf negativen Bescheid hoffen.. Sie machen es allen Recht weil diese es so wollen..


----------



## Unas (15. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja. Ab jetzt versinkt die Diskussion wieder im Blizz-Kommerz-Wahn. Daher bin ich dann auch mal weg, denn alles was jetzt kommt kann nur noch dämlich enden.


----------



## Lalalua (15. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass du Sport treiben und sitzend ein paar Tasten drücken miteinander vergleichst? Mag sein dass es jeweils eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist, aber genauer betrachtet sind es unterschiedliche Dinge.





Du schreibst daß jeder der sich in der Freizeit in einem SPIEL was erarbeiten muss, sollte seine Prioritäten neu setzen. Natürlich vergleiche ich bei diesem Satz RL-Sport mit virtulen Sport. Denn Spiel ist Spiel ob auf dem Sportplatz oder am Rechner. Wenn ich das falsch sehe kannst du mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Oder sollen nur die Onlinegamer ihre Prioritäten neu setzten?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ein Schachspieler, der vll. zwei Stunden hoch konzentriert spielt kann erschöpfter sein als ein Fußballer der 90min. über den Platz rennt. So,.....der Schachspieler bewegt auch nur mit zwei, drei Fingern die Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Falls du mir nicht glaubst, mach dich mal schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob geistiger Sport oder körperlicher Sport, beider ist in den MEISTEN Fällen gleich zu setzten. Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (15. Dezember 2008)

sry doppelpost^^


----------



## Tixan (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten das Normalos genau so gut wie die Pros wären wenn sie die selbe zeit in WoW investieren könnten.
> und genau DAS ist das unfaire.
> in wow kann man nicht durch Können hervorstechen und etwas erreichen sonder nur durch Zeit. das ist es was die meinsten Normalspieler nicht haben.
> Und nur deswegen sollen sie in der Krabbelecke versumpfen während andere die Welt sehen dürfen?



Naja, das lässt sich zu schnell sagen. Das könnte man bei jedem zweitem Spiel, Sport, und Beruf sagen. Mit genug Zeit kann man schliesslich alles lernen. Ausserdem, ist es fair wenn "Powergamer" sich nicht von "Normalos" absetzen können? Nur weil es mehr Normalos gibt heisst nicht das es okay ist. Denn auch Normalos wollen sich von der direkten konkurenz absetzen. Warum sonst hat jeder nen DPS Meter drauf?

Diejenigen die den generften Highend kontent bezwingen haben nicht das selbe Erlebniss als die, die die INI zuvor gecleared haben. (die, die die?? Das kann nicht Deutsch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Jemand der mit dem Hubschrauber auf den Everest fliegt (geht nicht!) und sich dann Everestbezwinger nennen hat keine Ahnung was für Anstrengungen es bedeutet ihn zu besteigen, auch wenn er ihn gesehen hat. 

Sprich: Man sieht vielleicht die INI, aber hat sie dennoch nicht kennengelernt.


----------



## Rainaar (15. Dezember 2008)

Meint Ihr nicht es gibt zwischen "00.05 WotlK installiert, 00.45 LVL80, 01.30 "Contend clear" und "ich spiele seit 4 Jahren WOW und mein größter Char ist LVL 9 noch was dazwischen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2008)

Was wohl einige vergessen ist, das WoW immernoch lediglich ein SPIEL ist und keine Indikation wie groß das eigene Gemächt ist...
Jeder sollte den ganzen Inhalt sehen können, egal ob er nur ne Stunde am Tag spielt oder 16... es hat keinerlei Bedeutung ob jemand jetzt nach 2 Wochen alles "durchgerushed" hat oder erst 6-12 Monate später nach gemütlichen genießen des Inhalts die letzten Gegner nieder gemacht hat... 
Wer dann auch noch argumentiert "Die dürfen doch garnicht alles sehen die arbeiten doch garnicht dafür" hat sowieso den Schuss nicht mehr gehört, wer meint in einem SPIEL arbeiten zu müssen sollte sich doch besser öfter mit anderen Dingen als dem PC beschäftigen... ein Spiel ist dafür da um SPAß zu haben und nicht um zu arbeiten oder seine ganze Freizeit zwangsweise dafür opfern zu müssen...


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mit genug Zeitaufwand kannste auch bei Olympia mitschwimmen, .....



Ja ne, is klar


----------



## Bluebarcode (15. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lass das Highend einfach weg. Content ist dafür da dass die Spieler ihn auch nutzen können.
> Und auch dem Betreiber bringt es nichts, zig Instanzen zu designen die dann kaum einer nutzt.
> 
> Und man sollte auch bedenken dass die Spieler die sich in den Foren rumtreiben sich bereits schon stärker damit beschäftigen als die breite Masse und damit nicht repräsentativ sind.


Mag schon stimmen, dass die instanzen zum spielen da sind, aber sie haben auch noch einen anderen effekt - nämlich die atmosphäre oben zu halten. Gibt momentan keine instanz vor der ich in ehrfurcht erstarren würde....das macht das spiel kleiner, gefühlt ist nordend ein kindergarten-kontinent. Wenn man das mit classic nax oder sunwell vergleicht. Aber es ist ja angekündigt dass der nächste content härter werden soll - ich hoffe dass das auch verwirklicht wird.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

*seuzf*

ach wär ich doch nur nicht auf der Arbeit. Endlich mal ne Diskusion mit vergleichsweise wenigen Flames.


Also so wie ich das sehe vergleicht ihr WoW mit der Olympiade o.ä. was meiner Meinung nach der größte Fehler ist.
WoW ist ein Spiel. Und in Spielen hat jeder Spieler die gleichen Chancen ( ich hab das vorhin schon mal geschrieben). 
Wer keine Herrausforderungen mehr sieht soll sie wo anders suchen.



Btw: hasse  ich das Wort Casual, weil es schon wieder fas zu ner Beleidigung mutiert wie Noob zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## Kawock (15. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> Weil WoW alles vereint was ein MMORPG braucht, es ist für jeden etwas dabei und es wird versucht es allen Recht zu machen und dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.



Leute, wenn Ihr andere MMORPGs spielen wollt, dann löst euch von World of Warcraft. Ich will damit nicht sagen, das es ein schlechtes Spiel ist, sonst würde ich es nicht seit 4 Jahren spielen. Aber ich habs selbst gemerkt, ich habe mir HdRO gekauft, am Anfang hatte ich Probleme damit, weil ich zu sehr vergleiche mit WoW gesetz habe, habe mittlerweile geht es aber. HdRO ist ein geniales Spiel und eigentlich kein bisschen mit WoW zu vergleichen. So wird es aber auch sicherlich z.b. mit WAR (noch nicht gespielt) sein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und das jeder wieder Epics kriegt ist wieder so ne Sache die mich wundert. Vor allem, das man sich
> als Casual darüber freut. In 2 Monaten werden nämlich die Newbies Threads hier erstellen, das man
> nicht Naxx genommen wird, weil man noch 1 Blaues Item hat. (Und das finde ich sehr Schade)



Jeder selbsternannte "Casual" erzählt irgendetwas von "Jetzt kann ich auch mal den Content sehen, ohne 24h on zu sein"! Ich stelle mir immer die Frage, wie weit sie vor WotLK gekommen sind? Wer es nicht geschafft hat, 10 Mann für Kara regelmäßig zusammenzubekommen, wie stellt sich der sog. Casual denn vor, die neuen 10-Mann-Inis zu sehen, zumal Naxx als Einstiegsinstanz immer noch 15 Bosse hat, die nicht mal eben in ein- oder zwei Stunden abgefarmt werden können - und mit unerfahrenen Spielern schon mal drei Raidtage mit insgesamt 9 Stunden braucht?

Kara-Random-Runs gab es erst, als man jede Menge Marken brauchte, um T5/T6-vergleichbare Items zu kaufen - und eine Menge Leute krakelte, das keiner sie mitnähme, weil sie entweder keine entsprechende Ausrüstung oder die Erfahrung mitbrächten. Was glauben diese Leute, wie es in Zukunft aussieht, wo jeder anhand der "Erfolge" im Arsenal den Stand des Spielers im Content überprüfen kann? Wer vorher kein Kara gesehen hat, der bleibt auch jetzt außen vor - und das viel schneller als in BC, weil der Content in kürzerer Zeit abgefarmt werden kann. 

Was glauben die langsamen Leveler, wo sie demnächst die Tanks und Heiler für die Heroics hernehmen, wenn ein Großteil dieser Klassen bereits jetzt durch den Content gerauscht ist, daß es nur so kracht und sich mit Marken und Items über beide Ohren eingesteckt haben, weil jede Begrenzung wie in BC (Zugangseinschränkung zu Heroics; D3-Grundausstattung für Raidteilnahme) wegfällt? Zumal die Heroics kaum ein wenig Herausforderung bzw. Abwechslung bieten und sich die eine bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie die andere spielt? Glaubt ihr, es gibt in Zukunft Naxx-Random-Runs, wenn die Schwierigkeit nicht so empfindlich angehoben wird, daß man unbedingt Naxx-Equip mit zusätzlicher Ergänzung durch Markenteile braucht?

Was bleibt dann für den "Casual"? Stinklangweilige Heroics, für die das Suchen nach Tank und Heiler dreimal so lange dauert wie die Inis, um mit den dort erworbenen Items auch weiterhin keine Chance zu bekommen, jemals den Raidcontent zu sehen?


----------



## Klaunicht (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Neue Klassen fangen jetzt bei Level 55 an (Ich denke weitere Klassen werden es dem Todesritter nachmachen).




hör auf zu flennen!! dafür musst erstmal nen anderen char auf 55 bringen damit man einen deathknight spilen darf.

und wenn's dir net gefällt hör mit WOW auf und spiel mit LEGO     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich versteh nicht wieso sich die meisten hier gegen den TE stellen. Gut, dass ein oder andere ist vllt ein wenig übertrieben formuliert aber letztendlich hat er Recht.
Mir persöhnlich fehlt die Herausforderung in dem Spiel. z.B die neuen Quests - klar die sind mit abstand unterhaltsamer und meist auch näher an der Wc Story als früher. Aber gibt es eine Quest welche wirklich schwer zu knacken ist? Früher gab es da einige. Der Content war jetzt auch nichts berrauschendes. Wir haben 25er Nax am ersten "Probetag" gecleared. Kann mich da noch gut an Nax in 60er Zeiten errinern +hust+. Von mir aus können sie ja was für die Casuals machen aber doch bitte nicht auf die Kosten der Herausforderung.


----------



## Tixan (15. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jeder sollte den ganzen Inhalt sehen können, egal ob er nur ne Stunde am Tag spielt oder 16...



Das ist durchaus machbar, auch wenn die INIs schwer sind. Es würde nur den Zeitpunkt nach hinten verschieben...

Das Leute die so wenig spielen vermutlich keine Gilde haben / finden die die INI clearen können ist ein anderes Thema, und kaum Blizz's schuld. Aber es wäre möglich wenn sie nur lange genug zusammenhalten würden. Das ist sogar in starken Gilden eine Herausforderung.

@   l33r0y
Du hast Recht. Etwas übertrieben formuliert ist es. 
Ansonsten Full ACK. Und du hast nicht übertrieben sondern bringst es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Forticia (15. Dezember 2008)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Meint Ihr nicht es gibt zwischen "00.05 WotlK installiert, 00.45 LVL80, 01.30 "Contend clear" und "ich spiele seit 4 Jahren WOW und mein größter Char ist LVL 9 noch was dazwischen?



Wenn ich mir das Forum so durchlese muß die Antwort wohl nein heißen .
So verrückt und Lächerlich es sich anhört oO.

Es waren nicht mal 10% der WoW Spieler welche den t6 Contend Clear hatten ( von Sunwell reden wir besser mal nicht ) . 
Erst vor kurzem hqat Blizzard eine meldung Herausgebracht das der größte teil der Spieler NOCH NICHT LEVEL 80 ist .

Bekannt war auch das Blizzard die T7 Instanzen ( und logischerweise auch alle Andren Instanzen davor ) so gestaltet hat Jeder Spieler die Gelgegenheit hat diese Instanzen erfolgreich zu bestreiten.
Warum heult ihr hier rum , es ist nichts eingetreten was nicht vorher von Blizzard so angekündigt wurde.

Die Nächsten Raidinstanzen werden deutlich schwerer werden damit ist alles gesagt .
Tatsache ist aber das die Masse das Spiel Finanziert und nicht ein lächerlich geringer Teil der Spieler .
Folgerichtig werden die Einstiegsinstanzen auch für diese Spieler zu meistern sein.


----------



## ZarDocKs (15. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> EDIT: Zum Thema Mounts.. du darfst auch Rad und Auto fahren oder? Egal ob du schwarz oder weiß bist.



In wow, eigentlich nicht^^ aber wenn man  streng nach story geht dürften zb nur zwerge einen greifen Fliegen, und nur nachtelfen einen Tiger besitzen weil andere Rassen die nicht mal benutzen könnten. nur so^^


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (15. Dezember 2008)

wo finde ich die patchnotes in DEUTSCH zum nachlesen? bitte ein link


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe vergleicht ihr WoW mit der Olympiade o.ä. was meiner Meinung nach der größte Fehler ist.
> WoW ist ein Spiel. Und in Spielen hat jeder Spieler die gleichen Chancen ( ich hab das vorhin schon mal geschrieben).



Hatten den die Spieler in BC nicht die gleichen Chancen? Eben wurde gesagt die "Pro Gamer" sind selbst schuld wenn sie den Content nach 1 Woche clear haben, manche werden halt 3 -5 Monate dafür brauchen. War das nicht in BC das gleiche? Wir haben leider Brutalus nicht Pre Patch geschaft aber 1-2 Wochen üben und er wäre down Gegangen, noch 1-4 Monate und wir hätten SW vieleicht Clear gehabt. Daraus folgere ich das es jeder hätte schaffen können, vieleicht nicht in 1-2 Monaten aber er hätte den Content sehen können. Nur jetzt ist es viel viel Extremer geworden, die Bosse sind Teilweise ein Witz.



Tante schrieb:


> Wer keine Herrausforderungen mehr sieht soll sie wo anders suchen.



Spielt man ein Spiel nicht um zu gewinnen? Ohne Herausforderung machts doch keinen Spaß zu Gewinnen.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Spielt man ein Spiel nicht um zu gewinnen?


Es ist nicht wichtig zu gewinnen. Es ist viel wichtiger nicht zu verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Spielt man ein Spiel nicht um zu gewinnen?



wann hast du Wow den gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (15. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es auch total schwachsin das Geschlecht den namen zu ändern das kann man im RL auch nicht machen und WOW soll ein Virtuelles RL sein was es aber mehr und mehr nichtmehr ist (Komicher Satz).
> Genauso das mit den mounts ich habe keinen Bock einen Drenai auf einem Roboschreiter zu sehen. Und 2 wochen später geht das gemecker wieder los "mimi mein drenai sieht scheiße aufem Roboschreiter aus....."
> 
> Finde es auch das WOW immer weniger ein MMORPG ist.




Vergleichst du WoW mit deinem Rl?


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Dezember 2008)

man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das spiel nicht leichter geworden ist, sondern man sich mit zunehmender zeit verbessert. wenn sich jeder mal zurück erinnert, wie er angefangen hat, ohne addons, ohne tastaturkürzel, ohne das nötige background wissen über sich und andere klassen, usw. und jetzt könnte man manche inis mit augen zu bewältigen, obwohl vlt. der schwierigkeitsgrad der selbe ist, man aber wesentlich geübter und erfahrener ist. ich versteh dann immer nicht, wie manche sagen, sie haben den content clear und langweilen sich. ich meine, etliche spieler waren gefühlte 100x im bt, um dann endlich mal illidan fallen zu sehen. und jetzt ward ihr 2-3 in den neuen instanzen und habt kein bock mehr drauf? versteh ich nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Spielt man ein Spiel nicht um zu gewinnen?



Ein Spiel spielt man um SPAß zu haben...


----------



## Thrainan (15. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was wohl einige vergessen ist, das WoW immernoch lediglich ein SPIEL ist und keine Indikation wie groß das eigene Gemächt ist...
> Jeder sollte den ganzen Inhalt sehen können, egal ob er nur ne Stunde am Tag spielt oder 16... es hat keinerlei Bedeutung ob jemand jetzt nach 2 Wochen alles "durchgerushed" hat oder erst 6-12 Monate später nach gemütlichen genießen des Inhalts die letzten Gegner nieder gemacht hat...
> Wer dann auch noch argumentiert "Die dürfen doch garnicht alles sehen die arbeiten doch garnicht dafür" hat sowieso den Schuss nicht mehr gehört, wer meint in einem SPIEL arbeiten zu müssen sollte sich doch besser öfter mit anderen Dingen als dem PC beschäftigen... ein Spiel ist dafür da um SPAß zu haben und nicht um zu arbeiten oder seine ganze Freizeit zwangsweise dafür opfern zu müssen...



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber Spiele können ja auch grade durch herausforderung und schwirigkeit Spaß machen. Schach ist auch "nur" ein Spiel, aber je nach gegner sehr schwer. macht aber trotzdem vielen leuten Spaß. 
Skat und Doppelkopf sind auch kein maumau. Bei diesen Spielen wird auch ordentlich mit dem Kopf gearbeitet. 
Entsprechendes gilt für die meisten Sportspiel. Auch Fussball ist ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einen wollens leicht und spielen Kreisklasse, die anderen lieber Bundesliga. Das gilt bei Denk-, Sport und auch Computerspeieln.
Allen recht machen kann man es halt nicht.
Von daher ist es eigentlich auch völlig ok zu sagen, man möchte den Content gerne leichter oder schwerer haben. Jeder trachtet halt danach maximalen Spaß aus der Sache zu ziehen.
Der eine hat Glück und bekommt seine Wünsche erfüllt, der andere nicht. 
Das traurige an der Sache ist nur dieses "nobb" und Arbeitsloser" gejammer, der gegenseitigen Fraktionen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige was PvE-Pro und PvE-Casual unterscheidet ist die investierbare Zeit. 

Und im Endeffekt ist es egal da die sogenannten "Pros" jede Raidini die kommen würde binnen weniger Wochen clearen, außer es wird wieder eine 40-Mann Raidinstanz mit bossen ab 10 Millionen HP aufwärts welche mit einem normalem Schlag für 100k Schaden reinhauen.

Schwierigkeit definiert sich in WoW PvE nicht dadurch das man viel können muss sondern einfach durch Zeit die zum spielen zur Verfügung steht.

"Ich bin besser als du!" gibt es in WoW noch - nur zeigt es sich nicht mehr durch Equip oder Fortschritt im Content ab sondern durch das "Wissen" um die Spielmechanik und die Spielfähigkeit im PvP. Am deutlichsten merkt man es wnen man mit gleichwertigen Equip und gleicher Charakterklasse immer gegen den gleichen Spieler verliert. 

Wer also besser als alle anderen sein will kann eigentlich RICHTIG was tun und den vielen vielen Pseudo-Pros erklären warum sie XYZ-Wertung in Höhe von ABC benötigen anstatt zu warten und es dann selber "irgendwo" nachzulesen.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Ist den Meckerern hier eigentlich schonmal der Gedanke gekommen das sie dem Spiel vielleicht entwachsen sind und etwas neues suchen sollten? Ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, aber man spielt ja auch nicht sein ganzes Leben mit Puppen. Wobei das nicht an den Puppen liegt sonder an einem selbst.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> wann hast du Wow den gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder Sieg über einen Boss ist ein Gewinn oder nicht? Nur im momment rennt man einfach durch die Flügel und kann nicht unterscheiden ob das grad ein Trashmob war oder ein Boss, was dem ganzen einen faden Beigeschmack verleiht. Bei Brutalus z.B. hatt sich selbst jedes Prozent wie ein Kleiner Sieg angefühlt.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

> ich meine, etliche spieler waren gefühlte 100x im bt, um dann endlich mal illidan fallen zu sehen. und jetzt ward ihr 2-3 in den neuen instanzen und habt kein bock mehr drauf? versteh ich nicht



Da wars auch nach dem 100sten mal noch schwierig und ne riesen Erleichterung wenn er gefallen ist. (vor dem nörf)
und ja Nax find ich langweilig weil es von Anfang an so ist wie Kara nach 8 Monaten.


----------



## MF2888 (15. Dezember 2008)

slook schrieb:


> du wirst in der gesellschaft untergehen. einfach nur machen und nicht nachfragen oder sich beschweren
> 
> hf in deinem leben




Du solltest eine WoW Pause machen, ich glaube das hat wohl schon nen zu großen Stellenwert in deinen Leben.
Abgesehn davon bringt es Null Komma Nix sich im Buffed Forum über WoW Inhalte zu beschweren, die Buffed Mods können da nichts dran ändern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

Dann sollen sich die Casual Gamer halt nich sofort die Erweiterung holen wenn sie den alten Content nicht gesehen haben. Dann schließen sie sich zusammen und legen Sunwell in 2 Jahren. Dann könnt ihr auch Wotlk holen und von mir aus auch die t7 Innnis nööörfen!

Tante Edith sagt sie hat sich FF x-2 auch erst gekauft als sie FF-x durchgespielt hatte.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Jeder Sieg über einen Boss ist ein Gewinn oder nicht? Nur im momment rennt man einfach durch die Flügel und kann nicht unterscheiden ob das grad ein Trashmob war oder ein Boss, was dem ganzen einen faden Beigeschmack verleiht. Bei Brutalus z.B. hatt sich selbst jedes Prozent wie ein Kleiner Sieg angefühlt.



mag sein das man den ein oder anderen Brocken besiegt aber WoW an sich kann man weder gewinnen noch dürchzocken sonder nur spielen.

denke ich zumindest.

so jetzt muss ich weiter arbeiten. Mein chef gugt schon ganz böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> ich versteh dann immer nicht, wie manche sagen, sie haben den content clear und langweilen sich. ich meine, etliche spieler waren gefühlte 100x im bt, um dann endlich mal illidan fallen zu sehen. und jetzt ward ihr 2-3 in den neuen instanzen und habt kein bock mehr drauf? versteh ich nicht



Bei manchen Bossen ist man Trotzdem gewiped obwohl die schon 100 mal im Staub lagen. Und wenn man einen Boss nicht klein Kriegt entwickelt sich ja Ehrgeiz wodurch es nicht so schnell langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ein Spiel spielt man um SPAß zu haben...



Und es macht keinen Spaß über einen Gegner zu Triumphieren???


----------



## Rainaar (15. Dezember 2008)

Wobei sich immernoch die Frage stellt warum die sog. Pro´s so durch den Contend rennen und alles "clear" haben wollen.

Mir kommt es so vor, als ging es nicht um das oft angepriesene Gruppenspielerlebnis mit Taktik und so weiter, sondern nur um EPICS.

Denn warum sollte ich sonst eine Ini weiß ich wie oft machen? Gesehen habe ich sie doch beim ersten mal?

Was ebenso auffällt : 

Die sebsternannten Pro´s sprechen immer von Skill, den man ja braucht um den Contend zu "clearen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der anderen Seite schreiben die gleichen Leute, das sie einen mit grün/blau erst gar nicht mitnehmen.

Bedeutet "Skill" also nix anderes wie "Equip"?

Ich würde gerne mal sehen, was bei einigen ( ganz bewusst einigen, denn es gibt Leute die die wirklich alles aus ihrem Char herausholen können ) vom Skill übrig bleibt, wenn sie mal ihre Epics ausziehen....

Ich hoffe Blizz macht einige Neue Inis so schwer, dass sich alle daran die Zähne ausbeissen. Dann ist hoffenlich wieder Ruhe. 

Ach nee, dann gehts ja wieder los mit : der Hexer da hat mich gehauen - Nerv Hexer usw....


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

Dir ist schon bewusst das kaum jemand Epics trägt nach 10 leveln questen?


----------



## Fr34z0r (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> ...
> Es scheint als ob Blizz alles implementiert wenn es nur genug wollen...



Beim Duden klappt es ja genauso...

GOGO, gebt den Platten Huntern auch Portale...

Alle zusammen *sing*


BTT:

Ich finde das ganz alte WOW (Pre BC) auch viel besser als das heutige. Schon allein wegen den Oldie Instanzen...Ich find es schade, das man heute das alte Naxx nicht mehr machen kann bis man lv 80 erreicht hat. Auch Ony war früher eine richtige Herausforderung.

Nichtsdestotrotz...

Früher war alles besser.
Auch wenn das heutige WoW nicht schlecht ist, aber wenn die Tendenz bleibt, wird es nicht besser.

Mfg


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass das spiel nicht leichter geworden ist, sondern man sich mit zunehmender zeit verbessert. wenn sich jeder mal zurück erinnert, wie er angefangen hat, ohne addons, ohne tastaturkürzel, ohne das nötige background wissen über sich und andere klassen, usw. und jetzt könnte man manche inis mit augen zu bewältigen, obwohl vlt. der schwierigkeitsgrad der selbe ist, man aber wesentlich geübter und erfahrener ist.



Du warst noch nicht in den neuen Heroics, sonst würdest Du sowas nicht schreiben. Alle CC-Fähigkeiten kannst Du völlig vergessen; die übliche Taktik bei Mobgruppen ist "Pull-AoE-Nächste Gruppe". Manchmal bemerkt man erst beim Looten, daß der dicke Gegner, den man gerade weggehauen hat, ein sog. "Boss" war. Mehr denn je sind die DDs austauschbar und fast überflüssig, wenn Heiler und Tank halbwegs ihre Klassen beherrschen. Manche Heroics ("Burg Utgarde"z. B.) kannst Du mit reinem Nordend-Equip ohne jedes Marken-/Naxx-Teil mit vier Mann bestreiten (eventuell sogar zu dritt; aber das haben wir noch nicht getestet).

AddOns brauchst Du in den Heroics gar nicht; Aggromanagement ist ein Fremdwort! Als Zeichen siehst Du - wenn überhaupt - vielleicht mal einen Totenkopf auf dem Gegner - kein Sap, keine Eisfalle, kein Schaf! Dafür hauen sich vor allen Dingen in Rnd-Gruppen die Leute dann die Damage-Meters nach jedem Boss um die Ohren, weil das auch das einzige ist, was ein DD zur Zeit zu tun hat. Die "Erfolge" fördern diese "Taktik" sogar noch mit ihren Zeitvorgaben (Time-Run in HdZ4; "Töte Loken in 2 Minuten" - was meines Erachtens nur geht, wenn die Gruppe einfach auf einem Fleck stehen bleibt und die Nova ignoriert).



> ich versteh dann immer nicht, wie manche sagen, sie haben den content clear und langweilen sich. ich meine, etliche spieler waren gefühlte 100x im bt, um dann endlich mal illidan fallen zu sehen. und jetzt ward ihr 2-3 in den neuen instanzen und habt kein bock mehr drauf? versteh ich nicht



Weil einfach die Abwechslung fehlt. Mit D3-Equip mußtest Du in jeder Heroic schauen, wie Du pullst; der CC mußte sitzen, wollte man nicht auf jeden Fall wipen. Heute werden die Leute 80; haben teilweise 70er Equip mit ein bisserl Nordend-Quest-Zeug und räumen ohne größere Probleme die Heroics ab. Und mit besserem Equip werden die nicht schwieriger.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

> die übliche Taktik bei Mobgruppen ist "Pull-AoE-Nächste Gruppe"



JO, so läufts auch beim Nax Trash...


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Forticia schrieb:


> Warum heult ihr hier rum , es ist nichts eingetreten was nicht vorher von Blizzard so angekündigt wurde.



Das macht die Sache aber nicht besser.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Dezember 2008)

dann kann ich mich einem der vorposter nur anschließen: ihr gehört zu den glücklichen (oder eher unglücklichen) 10%, die zu gut für dieses spiel sind. mein herzliches beileid. ich zähl mich dann lieber zu den "bösen" 90% und mir gefällt es, so wie es ist. wir haben gestern nach 2-3 wochen das 4. viertel gecleart und als heiler war es bestimmt alles andere als langweilig...


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

> Wobei sich immernoch die Frage stellt warum die sog. Pro´s so durch den Contend rennen und alles "clear" haben wollen.



Weil die sog. Pro's es können.



> Mir kommt es so vor, als ging es nicht um das oft angepriesene Gruppenspielerlebnis mit Taktik und so weiter, sondern nur um EPICS.



Früher ging es um beides - bei den sog. Pro's gehts heute nur noch ums Gruppenspiel da Epics nichts mehr aussagen.



> Denn warum sollte ich sonst eine Ini weiß ich wie oft machen? Gesehen habe ich sie doch beim ersten mal?



Weil man früher eine Raid Ini zig mal machen musste bis man sie Clear hatte, auf Nax hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust mehr und melde mich auch nicht mehr an.



> Was ebenso auffällt :
> Die sebsternannten Pro´s sprechen immer von Skill, den man ja braucht um den Contend zu "clearen"
> Auf der anderen Seite schreiben die gleichen Leute, das sie einen mit grün/blau erst gar nicht mitnehmen.



Unsere Gilde zumindest hat für Kara - oder jetzt für Nax gerne auch grün/blau equippte mitgenommen. Aber wieso sollte man für (damals) ssc oder höher solche Leute mitnehmen die nichtmal den Content davor besucht haben?



> Bedeutet "Skill" also nix anderes wie "Equip"?



Jain, zu Classic Zeiten war full Epic noch God like und man wusste das dieser Spieler Skill haben muss. Heute sagt Equip eher wenig aus.



> Ich würde gerne mal sehen, was bei einigen ( ganz bewusst einigen, denn es gibt Leute die die wirklich alles aus ihrem Char herausholen können ) vom Skill übrig bleibt, wenn sie mal ihre Epics ausziehen....
> Ich hoffe Blizz macht einige Neue Inis so schwer, dass sich alle daran die Zähne ausbeissen. Dann ist hoffenlich wieder Ruhe.



Das hoffe ich auch..denn genau soetwas brauchen wir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ach nee, dann gehts ja wieder los mit : der Hexer da hat mich gehauen - Nerv Hexer usw....



Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.

mfg


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Dezember 2008)

und zum thema cc in heros: ich weiß nicht ob du immer mit dem selben tank rein gehst, der dann wohl bestens ausgestattet sein muss. aber gerade jetzt, wo viele tanks frisch 80 geworden sind und vlt nicht mal crit immun sind, kommt man ja wohl kaum ohne cc aus.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> und zum thema cc in heros: ich weiß nicht ob du immer mit dem selben tank rein gehst, der dann wohl bestens ausgestattet sein muss. aber gerade jetzt, wo viele tanks frisch 80 geworden sind und vlt nicht mal crit immun sind, kommt man ja wohl kaum ohne cc aus.



Wobei Fehlende Critimunität nur was über die Faulheit der betreffenden Tanks ausmacht, der Tank mit dem ich immer gegangen bin war frisch 80 und gleich Crit Imun. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ein bischen zu sockeln und sich verzaubern zu lassen.


----------



## Eddishar (15. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Jain, zu Classic Zeiten war full Epic noch God like und man wusste das dieser Spieler Skill haben muss. Heute sagt Equip eher wenig aus.



Musste er? Dass ich nicht lache ... er musste nur genug Zeit haben und das Glück, dass er einen 40er gefunden hatte. Ich habe BWL-Raids mitgemacht, da hatten einige Leute echt null Skill ... waren aber voll episch.

Heute wie damals gilt die Regel: Equip sagt nichts über den Skill eines Spielers aus. Aber du hast eh nicht verstanden, was hier "Pro" bedeutet.

Und um nochmal etwas zu verdeutlichen: in diesem Forum gibt es ein sog. "Milieu". Dieses zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass ihr nicht nur ganz normale WoW spielt, wenn ihr zwischen euren anderen Tätigkeiten mal 2 Stunden Zeit habt, sondern dass überdurchschnittlich viele hier mehr spielen, als der einfache Casual. Ihr interessiert euch mehr für das Spiel, ihr habt häufig auch mehr Zeit als die Masse der Spieler - zumindest so viel Zeit, dass ihr sie neben Naxx clearen, alle Heroes meistern und jetzt gelangweilt in Eisenschmiede und Ogrimmar herumzustehen, auch noch Zeit für dieses Forum habt. Daher gilt, was ein Vorredner schon sagte: die meisten hier gehören leider zu den armen 10% der Pro's. Mein Beileid. Für uns andere birgt dieses Spiel durchaus noch sehr viel Spaß und Conent. Danke dass wir diesmal ALLE die Chance haben, den zu sehen, Blizz.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> und zum thema cc in heros: ich weiß nicht ob du immer mit dem selben tank rein gehst, der dann wohl bestens ausgestattet sein muss. aber gerade jetzt, wo viele tanks frisch 80 geworden sind und vlt nicht mal crit immun sind, kommt man ja wohl kaum ohne cc aus.



Jupp, bestens ausgestattet mit reinem Nordend-Equip ohne jedes Naxx-Teil - auch damit wird man critimmun. Wer natürlich meint, völlig ungesockelt / unverzaubert in eine Hero rennen zu müssen, ist selbst Schuld, zumal es gerade für Tanks sehr günstiges "gecraftetes" Zeug im AH gibt (Skill-Abfälle der Schmiede).


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

Wobei man hier jetzt auch nicht streiten muss wieso wer wo besser/schlechter ist. Fakt ist dass Schneesturm sehr viel Wert auf die Casual Gamer legt - verständlich. Im Endeffekt verhält es sich aber wie pvp zu pve; wird das eine gebuffed wird das andere genörft. Die Regelung der 10er und 25er Raids finde ich super - abgesehen von der Umsetzung da ich die 25er Nax Version einfacher fand. Wieso behält Schneesturm nicht die Classic Schwierigkeit für die "Heroische" Stufe und macht die 10er Variante leicht? Dann hätte jeder was davon: Die sog. Pro's hätten ein bissl besseres Equip und die Casuals ihren Content de sie auch bewältigen können.


----------



## Carwash (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann zu deinem Thread nur eins sagen und zwar: LOL

Ich verstehe deine Auffassung eines MMORPG´s nicht.
Ich lass Wotlk jetzt mal raus und beziehe mich nur mal auf Pre BC und BC.
Das man seinen Charakter nur durch Items pushen kann, war seit Anbeginn der WoW- Zeit so.
Du gingst damals auch nur in Instanzen um Items zu bekommen und bis zu einem Zeitpunkt konnten sich die Hardcore- Gamer von den Gelegenheitsspielern unterscheidne, bis die Zeit kurz vor BC- release kam, da haben alle High- End- Gilden die nicht so gut equipten durch MC und auch BWL gezogen... wo war da der Unterschied???? 
Zu BC genau dasselbe... und das whinen über die Portale in shatt, das sie Magiern die Arbeit wegnehmen und diese einzigartige Fähigkeit stehlen find ich einfach nur lächerlich. Hat man damals einen Mage gefragt ob er einem ein Portal nach sw og oder sonst wohin machen könnte kam die antwort... nö oder gar nichts... und aus war der Traum von nem schnellen erreichen seines Ziels ... und das wurde einfach nur durch ein Portal in einer Stadt für Leute die keinen Magier spielen geändert... Und das Leute die etwas im Spiel erreicht haben konnte man an gewissen PvP- Rängen bzw Gladiator- Rängen und Zunamen wie "Hand von Adal" oder ähnliches erkennen. Die Leute die etwas aus eigener Kraft erreicht haben, wissen was sie können und wie sie das geschafft haben und wer danach "mitgezogen" wurde hat einfach nur etwas gemacht um dem Itemreset vorzubeugen. 

Jetzt mal zu Wotlk.
Zur Zeit laufen viele mit dem Naxx equip herum und das liegt daran das Naxx eine Einführung für kommende Instanzen ist und nur zum Gear sammeln ist. Die kommenden Raid- Instanzen werden härter und dann wendet sich wieder alles.. die gut organisierten Gilden werden dies packen und der da nicht mitkommt wird wieder kläglich scheitern bis zum nächsten Addon. Dann hast du wieder diesen "Klassenunterschied" und die Aussagen von Leuten ... Oha du noob du hast noch nimma das oder das.... 
Und man kann in dem Spiel auch nur gewisse Sachen erhalten indem man genug Zeit investiert und dann ist auch wieder der Unterschied zu erkennen.


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

> Die kommenden Raid- Instanzen werden härter und dann wendet sich wieder alles..



Hast da ne Quelle pls?


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Und um nochmal etwas zu verdeutlichen: in diesem Forum gibt es ein sog. "Milieu". Dieses zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass ihr nicht nur ganz normale WoW spielt, wenn ihr zwischen euren anderen Tätigkeiten mal 2 Stunden Zeit habt, sondern dass überdurchschnittlich viele hier mehr spielen, als der einfache Casual.



Ich wiederhole gerne noch mal meine Frage von vor 2 Seiten: Wie glaubt der Casual mit gerade mal 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag, den gesamten Content sehen zu können? Nur zur Erinnerung: Die Einstiegsinstanz hat 4 Flügel; insgesamt 15 Bosse, für die auch erfahrene Spieler 3 Stunden und mehr brauchen. Wie bringt dieser Casual die Zeit für Naxx auf (ich rechne für den Anfänger mit ca. 3 Raidtagen mit jeweils mind. 3 - 4 Stunden)?


----------



## mister.G (15. Dezember 2008)

Es stimmt schon das Blizzard ein paar andere Wege als das Standart-MMORPG geht, aber du musst dich erstmal in deren Lage versetzen. WoW ist nun mal mehr oder weniger ein besonderes Spiel. Nicht wegen dem Inhalt oder dem Gameplay, sondern wegen der hohen Anzahl an Spielern. Wenn nur eine kleinigkeit, z.B. wenn jetzt der Magier etwas schwächer gemacht wird, kannst du dir ja wie bei allen anderen Klassen ausmahlen wozu das führt. Von 10 Millionen Spielern sind nun mal grob geschätzt 700.000 Magier. Blizzard muss sich nun mal um jede Klasse kümmern und das führt wiederrum dazu das sich alle immer weiter ähneln. Von der Finanziellen Sicht braucht man ja garnicht erst anfangen.
Ich würde die Veränderung nicht als Action-RPG definieren, sondern mehr als Casual-Game.


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Naja, aber ich denke nicht, dass am Anfang soviele Leute Kara clear hatten wie jetzt Naxx


----------



## l33r0y (15. Dezember 2008)

> Naja, aber ich denke nicht, dass am Anfang soviele Leute Kara clear hatten wie jetzt Naxx



Gerade am Anfang war Kara ne echt schöne Herausforderung .. die meisten haben Monate gebraucht bis man "Farmstatus" sagen konnte.


----------



## Racziel (15. Dezember 2008)

Widock schrieb:


> Falsch, ich habe nicht meine Meinung verbreitet, ich habe dich kritisiert.
> 
> Wer ziemlich, nämlich und dämlich mit H schreibt ist nämlich ziemlich dämlich. - Nur so als kleine Denkstütze
> 
> ...



Nämlic,dämlic,ziemlic....mit einem H nicht ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn schon Besserwisser dann aber richtig.

Achja, übrigens gibt es keine Aussage ohne eigene Meiung. Wenn du ihn  kritisierst, so machst du ihn auf einen Unterschied ziwschen seinen und deinem Standpunkt aufmerksam. Und Schwarz und weiss ist hier ein schlechter Vergleich. Besser währe Groß (Taure) und normal (Untoten etc.). Und kann ein 2Meter Mann auf einem Kinderfahrrad fahren?...


zur Topic: Es stimmt meiner Meinung nach auch das WoW immer Casual-freundlicher wird, was eine benachteiligung der hardcore-gamer zur Folge hat. Nur leider können wir nichts dagegen machen. Seit der Veröffentlichung von Wow wurde das Spiel immer weiter verändert. Heute könnte man sagen das old-wow ein ganz anderes Spiel ist als das was wir heute spielen. 
Man muss sich nach jeder Änderung selber die Frage stellen ob man damit Leben bzw noch Spaß haben kann. Blizzard macht nicht nur gute Änderungen, doch im Moment fahren sie einen, meiner Meinung nach gefährlichen Kurs, indem sie ihre 'treuen' oldschool-gamer ignorieren und das Spiel immer einfacher machen. Bestes Beispiel ist PvP: Ganz am Anfang konnten nur die allerbesten Spieler was reißen. Jeder der nicht mindestens 6h am Tag gespielt hat, konnte im PvP nur wenig erreichen. Doch kann in letzter Zeit jeder Idiot mit gutem PvP eq rumrennen. Es reicht sich in der Arena 10mal in der Woche umkloppen zu lassen. Daher spiele ich kein PvP mehr.
Die Spieler die schon lange dabei sind werden immer weniger. Nicht nur weil jahrelanges Wow spielen irgendwann langweilig wird, sondern auch weil Blizzard das Spiel extrem ändert. Das was am Anfang an Wow Spaß gemacht hat ist nun nur bedingt vorhanden. Mir persönlich hat es Spaß gemacht mit immer neuen Spielern herausforderungen zu bewältigen. Heute geh ich nurnoch Gildenintern in Instanzen, weil die meisten Spieler einfach nichts mehr können und beim kleinsten Fehler schon zu flamen anfangen. Früher gab es noch Diskusionen inerhalb einer Instanz über die Klassen an sich. Heute wird man direkt doof angemacht, wenn man eine Frage zu seiner eigenen Klasse hat.

Das Spiel wird von Blizzard immer mehr an die Spieler angepasst die jeden Tag höchstens eine Stunde spielen, doch für diese Leute ist Wow einfach das falsche Spiel. Wow ist ein Spiel für das man auch mal Freizeit opfern muss, doch sollte man das gerne machen. Es macht mir Spaß 3 mal in der Woche 5h hochkonzentriert mit einer Gruppe von Spielern immer neue Herausforderungen zu bewältigen. Wer die Zeit nicht hat, der soll sich bitte einfach ein anderes Spiel suchen.
Wow entwickelt sich von einem mmORPG zu einem MMOrpg. Im moment wird Wow einfach nurnoch Massenfähig gemacht, damit es möglichst viele Spieler spielen. Der Content den Blizzard bietet kann man als guter Spieler mit normalen Zeiteinsatz inerhalb weniger Wochen komplett erleben. Das mag sich viel anhören, aber wenn der nächste Patch zulange auf sich warten lässt hauen Spieler ab weil das Spiel langweilig wird. Ich möchte mal wissen wie lange man früher gebraucht hat um zb Mc zu clearen. Das hat sicher länger gedauert weil man erstmal das beste aus den normalen inis holen musste um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben. Und eben in dieser Zeit hat Wow die meisten Spieler dazugewonnen. Diejenigen die jetzt anfangen werden meistens von Freunden/Verwandten dazu animiert. Doch die Spieler die sich über Wow informiert haben und es noch mit großen Erwartungen gekauft haben, werden nun enttäuscht weil die alten Spaßfaktoren langsam verschwinden.

Und jetzt mal zu einer traurigen Seite von Wow: Die community.
Die community von Wow macht sich einen schlechten Ruf indem sie Anfänger direkt auslacht und diskriminiert. Jeder fängt klein an, doch scheint es mir so das viele Spieler diese Tatsache mit erreichen eines hohen Levels vergessen. Es gibt nur wenige Leute die Neuankömmlingen die Grundzüge erklären oder ihnen am Anfang helfen. Diese Entwicklung kommt von der großen Masse an Spielern, denn viele Spieler denken nurnoch an sich. Der Egoismus ist ein Problem unserer Geselschaft das nicht öffentlich diskutiert wird aber sich sehr schön in der community von wow wiederspiegelt.

Ob Wow zu einem Action game wird? Wohl kaum dazu ist es viel zu langweilig und unspektakulär.

Und zum Thema Geschlechtsumwandlungen: Ich finde alleine die Existenz des Wortes schon ein Verbrechen...

So würde gerne weiter diskutieren allerdings bringt es nichts. Blizzard wird seinen Kurs nicht ändern und das Projekt 'World of Warcraft' gegen die Wand fahren. Doch ich werde einfach dann aufhören wenn Wow mir kein Spaß mehr macht. Ich würde euch raten es mir gleich zu tun...


----------



## Carwash (15. Dezember 2008)

l33r0y schrieb:


> Hast da ne Quelle pls?



Es gab hier mal nen kleinen Artikel wo man nachlesen konnte was Ghostcrawler zu den whines und flames von US- Foren Usern kritisiert haben, dass Naxx un dandere Inxtanzen zu leich twären.. und da meinte Ghostcrqawler genau das was ich geschrieben habe.
Also das die kommenden Instanzen bzw Raidinstanzen wesentlich schwieriger werden als die jetzigen.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> wann hast du Wow den gewonnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, wollte ich auch grad fragen ^^
ich spiels um spass mit freunden zu haben, und bis alle alle items haben...hab ich ne menge spass mit denen


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird von Blizzard immer mehr an die Spieler angepasst die jeden Tag höchstens eine Stunde spielen, doch für diese Leute ist Wow einfach das falsche Spiel. Wow ist ein Spiel für das man auch mal Freizeit opfern muss, doch sollte man das gerne machen. Es macht mir Spaß 3 mal in der Woche 5h hochkonzentriert mit einer Gruppe von Spielern immer neue Herausforderungen zu bewältigen. Wer die Zeit nicht hat, der soll sich bitte einfach ein anderes Spiel suchen.


Andersrum. Wem das Spiel zu leicht ist, oder die benötigte Zeit bis zum Content clear Status zu wenig ist, der soll sich gefälligst ein anderes Spiel suchen.
Das Spiel ist auf die Masse ausgerichtet, und die MAsse sind nicht die Pro's, Semi-Pro's oder Core-Gilden.
90% der Spieler sagen: So iss knorke, macht mir Spaß, ich komme vorran, mehr oder minder schnell. Ein geringer Teil ist mit dem Status Quo unzufrieden. Und Gott sei Dank geht Blizzard das am Arsch vorbei. Sie wollen nicht mehr 3 Monate lang eine Raidinstanz designen, die dann nur von 5% der Spielern gesehen wird.
Seht es ein: WoW wird nicht mehr so wie zu CLassic Zeiten, und ja, wir bösen bösen Casuals sind dran schuld. Wenn ihr Herausforderung sucht, dann sucht euch ein Nischenspiel, dass auf Core-Gameplay ausgelegt ist, erwartet es aber nicht vom Branchenführer, der es nur wegen der Casualfreundlichkeit ist...


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> indem sie ihre 'treuen' oldschool-gamer ignorieren und das Spiel immer einfacher machen.



Soso, nur die Hardcore-Vögel sind also "oldschool". Mein Lieber, ich spiele WoW seit dem ersten Tag (meine Roxanna wurde am European Launch Day erstellt) als es noch kein instanziiertes PvP und schon gar kein Naxx gab - mehr Oldschool geht nicht. Und schon damals wurde mir nach dem 2. Mal MC clear klar, das ich für Instanzen nicht schlicht genug bin: immer wieder und immer wieder immer dasselbe machen und auf eine 1% Dropchance hoffen und dann auf Glück beim würfeln... sorry. Mir kamen die Hardcoreler damals schon arm vor und es ist gut, das Blizzard euch Arbeitern den Riegel vorschiebt - aber ich bin so Oldschool wie irgendeiner von Euch.

Das nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole gerne noch mal meine Frage von vor 2 Seiten: Wie glaubt der Casual mit gerade mal 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag, den gesamten Content sehen zu können? Nur zur Erinnerung: Die Einstiegsinstanz hat 4 Flügel; insgesamt 15 Bosse, für die auch erfahrene Spieler 3 Stunden und mehr brauchen. Wie bringt dieser Casual die Zeit für Naxx auf (ich rechne für den Anfänger mit ca. 3 Raidtagen mit jeweils mind. 3 - 4 Stunden)?



Nunja, das Problem bei der Diskussion ist die völlig uneinheitliche Definition des Casual Begriffes.

Der von dir beschriebene 2-Stunden Spieler wird die genannten Schwierigkeiten haben.

Dann gibt es aber auch z.B. noch die WE-Zocker die nur Sa/So können dafür an den Tagen jeweils 6 oder 7 Stunden.

Oder andere denkbare Konstruktionen (nur eine Woche im Monat weil schichtfrei, nur bei Früh-oder Wechselschicht etc.)

die hätten die Zeit vllt. schon auch mal nach Naxx zu gucken


----------



## Hubautz (15. Dezember 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist PvP: Ganz am Anfang konnten nur die allerbesten Spieler was reißen. Jeder der nicht mindestens 6h am Tag gespielt hat, konnte im PvP nur wenig erreichen. Doch kann in letzter Zeit jeder Idiot mit gutem PvP eq rumrennen.



Das kann man jetzt so interpretieren, dass jeder der nicht 6 Stunden am Tag Zeit hat ein Idiot ist.



Racziel schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird von Blizzard immer mehr an die Spieler angepasst die jeden Tag höchstens eine Stunde spielen, doch für diese Leute ist Wow einfach das falsche Spiel.



Falsch. Es wird angepasst an die Leute, die bereit sind  jeden Monat 12 Euro zu zahlen.



Racziel schrieb:


> Im moment wird Wow einfach nurnoch Massenfähig gemacht, damit es möglichst viele Spieler spielen. Der Content den Blizzard bietet kann man als guter Spieler mit normalen Zeiteinsatz inerhalb weniger Wochen komplett erleben. .



Es gibt immer wieder Anschuldigungen gegenüber Blizzard, WoW sei suchterzeugend, die Leute hätten kein RL mehr, schlechte Schulnoten etc. Ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass der deutlich geringere Zeitaufwand Teil der Firmenpolitik ist, diese Argumente zu entkräften



Racziel schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal zu einer traurigen Seite von Wow: Die community.
> Die community von Wow macht sich einen schlechten Ruf indem sie Anfänger direkt auslacht und diskriminiert. Jeder fängt klein an, doch scheint es mir so das viele Spieler diese Tatsache mit erreichen eines hohen Levels vergessen. Es gibt nur wenige Leute die Neuankömmlingen die Grundzüge erklären oder ihnen am Anfang helfen. Diese Entwicklung kommt von der großen Masse an Spielern, denn viele Spieler denken nurnoch an sich. Der Egoismus ist ein Problem unserer Geselschaft das nicht öffentlich diskutiert wird aber sich sehr schön in der community von wow wiederspiegelt.



Richtig


----------



## mcbk (15. Dezember 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> N
> 
> zur Topic: Es stimmt meiner Meinung nach auch das WoW immer Casual-freundlicher wird, was eine benachteiligung der hardcore-gamer zur Folge hat...



Wie bitte? Von welchem WoW sprichst du? "Casual-freundlich" ist WoW nie gewesen und wird es auch nie sein. Das viel verändert wurde und noch wird, gehört einfach dazu, doch wer viel Zeit investiert, der bekommt bei WoW eben auch viel zurück. Umgekehrt ist das natürlich genau so. Jeder findet aber seine Nische ob es PvP, Raiden, RP oder sonstwas ist.

Zum Thema: Neue Chars ab lvl55, Roboschreiter, wegfall von prequests usw. sind doch klasse Entwicklungen. Ich denke das Blizzard damit auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Nach der anfänglichen Kritik von manchen Spielern werden sich schließlich auch diese an die neuen Inhalte anpassen.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Dezember 2008)

Racziel schrieb:


> doch im Moment fahren sie einen, meiner Meinung nach gefährlichen Kurs, indem sie ihre 'treuen' oldschool-gamer ignorieren und das Spiel immer einfacher machen



da ist was dran. wenn sie es den gelegenheitsspielern recht machen wollen, sollten sie auch den hardcore zockern neue anreize geben, selbst wenn es nur so was wie ein superhero mode ist - weil den content konnten alle in normal und hero sehen und im superhero ist es dann richtig knackig. würde nix dagegen sprechen aus meiner sicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Falsch. Es wird angepasst an die Leute, die bereit sind  jeden Monat 12 Euro zu zahlen.




Hervorragend kurz und knapp zusammengefasst . Danke !!


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und Gott sei Dank geht Blizzard das am Arsch vorbei. Sie wollen nicht mehr 3 Monate lang eine Raidinstanz designen, die dann nur von 5% der Spielern gesehen wird.



Und immer wieder kommt das "Sunwell"-Argument - als ob es da nichts dazwischen gäbe...

Woran lag es, daß viele Spieler nicht in den 25er-Kontent kamen? Weil sie keine 25 Mann zusammenkriegten! Das fällt weg, genauso wie jede Zugangsquest! Warum muß man dann den Content - Hero als auch die erste 10-er-Ini - so derartig verflachen?

Die Leute regen sich nicht auf, daß es kein SWP-Niveau oder reine 25er-Inis gibt - sie wollen für die Heroes als auch für die 25er-Inis einen angemessenen Schwierigkeitsgrad! Warum haben es die "Casuals" mit ihren 10-Mann-Inis schwerer als die Pros - und warum kommt kein "Casual" überhaupt auf den Gedanken, sich darüber zu beschweren (aber das kommt mit Sicherheit noch, wenn die nächste 10er das ursprüngliche Kara-Niveau haben sollte)?

Wir haben nun die Unterscheidung zwischen "Hero" und "Normal"! Warum gibt Blizz nicht den angeblich 90 % "Normal-Spielern" dann auch "Normal-Instanzen" und den 10 % sog. "Pros" dann tatsächlich etwas, daß den Namen "Hero" verdient?


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> da ist was dran. wenn sie es den gelegenheitsspielern recht machen wollen, sollten sie auch den hardcore zockern neue anreize geben



Warum denn? Für 5% der Kunden lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## mister.G (15. Dezember 2008)

Man kann Racziel wirklich nur zustimmen. Ich finde auch das die Community (damit meine ich die im Spiel und nicht in den Foren), wirklich immer unfreundlicher werden. Selbst bei der kleinsten Frage flippen alle gleich aus und können einfach nicht höflich antworten. Zum Glück gibt es alerdings noch einige Ausnahmen die einem noch die Antwort zuflüstern. 
Die anzahl an WoW-Spielern wird sich in den nächsten Jahren betimmt um einiges verkleinern, zumal es da auch ein Gerücht von einem Next-Gen-MMo von Blizzard gibt.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Warum denn? Für 5% der Kunden lohnt sich das nicht.



weil 5% von 8 millionen ca. 400.000 zahlende kunden sind (ca 4,8 millionen umsatz im monat brutto!!!) und weil in einem dienstleistungsunternehmen kundenzufriedenheit oberste priorität haben sollte


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Warum denn? Für 5% der Kunden lohnt sich das nicht.



Ich glaube das ist einfach das entscheidende Argument.

Ich kann absolut verstehen, dass Vielspieler gerne mehr Nervenkitzel und Anspruch haben möchten.
Das ist ein nachvollziehbarer Wunsch.

Aber wenn ich Blizz wäre, würde ich auch nicht hochbezahlte Leute beschäftigen, um Content für wenige zu kreieren.
Das ist wirtschaftlicher Nonsens.


----------



## Omidas (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir haben nun die Unterscheidung zwischen "Hero" und "Normal"! Warum gibt Blizz nicht den angeblich 90 % "Normal-Spielern" dann auch "Normal-Instanzen" und den 10 % sog. "Pros" dann tatsächlich etwas, daß den Namen "Hero" verdient?



Genau das gleiche denke und habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, würde mich mal freuen, wenn einer
von den "Casuals" sich dazu äußern könnte, was dagegen spräche das man das so aufteilt. Wäre doch
die fairste Variante von allen.


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche denke und habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, würde mich mal freuen, wenn einer
> von den "Casuals" sich dazu äußern könnte, was dagegen spräche das man das so aufteilt. Wäre doch
> die fairste Variante von allen.



weil es sich nicht rechnet sich sooooon kopp darum zu machen , wie ohri sagte

ganz davon ab, das von 10 leuten die über die schwierigkeit meckern, 9 die 25er version türlich nicht clear haben -.-
ich krieg ja fast schon lust mir die armory links rauszusuchen, und nein nicht von denen die mir nun wiedersprechen werden, sondern von denen die vorher alle so rumschreien


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche denke und habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, würde mich mal freuen, wenn einer
> von den "Casuals" sich dazu äußern könnte, was dagegen spräche das man das so aufteilt. Wäre doch
> die fairste Variante von allen.



Ist das wirklich wirklich sooo schwer zu verstehen???

WoW ist ein extrem Item-zentriertes Spiel.

Die Items, die in den von euch geforderten Hero Instanzen droppen würden, erwecken Begierden bei denen die sie nicht haben können. 
Und das Wissen, sie vermutlich nie haben zu können erweckt noch stärkere Begierde.

Und wenn pro Server 100 mit etwas rumrennen, was 2000 gerne hätten aber nicht bekommen können ist was vorprogrammiert....Ärger, genau!
Und zwar Ärger mit den 2000.
Und wollen wir zahlende Kunden verärgern? Nein.
Und wenn es nicht anders geht, verärgern wir dann lieber 100 oder 2000? 


"Wir begehren, was wir täglich sehen"
(Hannibal Lector)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> WoW ist ein extrem Item-zentriertes Spiel.
> 
> Die Items, die in den von euch geforderten Hero Instanzen droppen würden, erwecken Begierden bei denen die sie nicht haben können.
> Und das Wissen, sie vermutlich nie haben zu können erweckt noch stärkere Begierde.



Aber jeder hatt doch die Chance an so ein Item zu kommen? Hatte er auch in BT und SW schon. Eben wurd geschrieben das es nur auf die Zeit ankommt und es nicht mit Skill zu tun hatt. Anhand der These dauert es dann halt 1-2 Monate länger bis man das Item bekommt. Und das ist soo Schlimm?


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2008)

@ Community:
Ich hab dieses WE das erste mal jemanden aus der Gruppe gekickt. Jäger Level 64. DPS sind natürlich nicht entscheidend in dem Levelbereich, aber es war auffällig wenig. Ok, da denke ich mir nichts bei, es lief ja und wir kamen durch. Erster Boss droppt Relikt für nen Schammi, keine Schammi in der Gruppe, Bedarf Wurf vom Jäger. Nach "lol?" und dergleichen kam keinerlei Reaktion.
Mein Vorschlag, vorm nächsten Boss auf Masterloot umzustellen, wurde auch nicht angenommen. Zweiter Boss, Zweihandstreitkolben droppt, BoP natürlich, Jäger würfelt nebst DK (kann glaub ich Zweihandkolben tragen?!) und gewinnt... Da war natürlich die Hölle los. Aussage vom Jäger: Ist für einen Twink.
Und da fängt man sich an zu fragen: Wie schafft man es bis über Level 60 ohne sowas zu lernen? Bedarf/Gier, Seelengebunden und dergleichen?
Irgendwann ist es mit der Gutmütigkeit vorbei, da kann man dann einfach nur noch zweifeln.

Aber ansonsten lief alles immer recht freundlich ab, auch Hilfe für "Newbies", Erklärungen etc. Ich schöpfe meinen Char auch weiß Gott noch nicht aus, aber auf dem Levelweg hab ich natürlich sehr viel Erfahrung gesammelt. Und in Situationen wie die beschriebene geht einfach nur noch Kopf-->Tisch. Freundlich bleiben geht da einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Warum denn? Für 5% der Kunden lohnt sich das nicht.



Ich kann natürlich nur für meinen Server sprechen, aber wenn ich denke, wer die meisten Random-Kara-Raids organisierte, bei denen dann einige Leute erstmals die Chance hatten, überhaupt diese Ini zu sehen, dann waren das zumeist Leute der sog. Pro-Gilden. Nicht selten kamen auch Rnd-Hero-Gruppen-Zusammenstellungen durch eben diese Pro-Gilden zusammen. Daß ich überhaupt SSC/FdS/BT sehen konnte, ist Leuten aus Pro-Gilden geschuldet, die für Twink-Runs auch Rnds mitnahmen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Anteil der enttäuschten Leute wesentlich höher als 5 %. Wenn die aufhören, zumal wenn manche sog. "Pro-Gilden" tatsächlich wie oben beschrieben eine Bereicherung für die Spielercommunity der einzelnen Server sind, dann schlägt so etwas Wellen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Aber jeder hatt doch die Chance an so ein Item zu kommen? Hatte er auch in BT und SW schon. Eben wurd geschrieben das es nur auf die Zeit ankommt und es nicht mit Skill zu tun hatt. Anhand der These dauert es dann halt 1-2 Monate länger bis man das Item bekommt. Und das ist soo Schlimm?



Naja, ich persönlich bin zwar Casual aber mir gehen die Items weitgehend am Hintern vorbei.
Im Gegensatz zu den meisten könnte ich dir mit wenigen Ausnahmen nicht mal sagen, was meine Chars anhaben oder anhatten.

Aber ich hätte bestimmte Items auch nie bekommen-

- Kara bin ich nie gewesen. Nicht weil ich zu blöd bin sondern weil ich mich weigere 4 oder 5 Stunden am Stück in einer Innie zu verbringen.
- ZH Hero als Krieger Tank? nein Danke. ich will Spaß nicht Stress.
- Der blöde--ich will Spaß Boss? nicht für mich. Der hat ne andere Vorstellung von Spaß als ich.

Ich pick mir halt meine Rosinen raus. Und damit bleiben bestimmt Dinge für mich unerreichbar.
Mir isses weitgehend wurscht...anderen eben nicht.


----------



## Omidas (15. Dezember 2008)

@Ohrensammler

Danke das ist mal eine ehrlich Antwort. Geht halt nicht um den Content sondern um die Items
anscheinend. Und das ist so was von Schade. Kann man ja gleich bei Ebay einkaufen gehen, wenn
es nur darum geht. Für mich steckt hinter den Items (zu BC) eine kleine Geschichte von 10 bzw 25
Kamaraden, die auszogen einen schweren Boss endlich zu legen und es dann schlussendlich geschafft
haben.
Und es ist genau diese Geschichte, die mir im Moment fehlt. Und da können auch nicht die
Achievments darüber hinweg helfen. Denn jetzt heißt es vor einem Firstkill nur. Naja ihr wisst ja, es
gibt ein Achievment ihn zu 21te zu legen. So schwer kann der also nicht sein. Bringen wirs hinter uns.

Und viele der Achievments werden sicher noch zu streit führen:
Ja wir sind ein tolles Team, aber da uns langweilig wird müssen 4 von euch die Gilde verlassen, da wir
nur noch Bosse zu 21 angehen werden um die Achievments zu kriegen. Macht mal bitte alle /rnd
oder wir schauen aufs Recount beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Tante V (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Anteil der enttäuschten Leute wesentlich höher als 5 %. Wenn die aufhören, zumal wenn manche sog. "Pro-Gilden" tatsächlich wie oben beschrieben eine Bereicherung für die Spielercommunity der einzelnen Server sind, dann schlägt so etwas Wellen!




auf die meisten "pro-gilden"(allein schon das wort!) kann ich gerne verzichten...

...und ich spiele auf Frostwolf.. oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Anteil der enttäuschten Leute wesentlich höher als 5 %. Wenn die aufhören, zumal wenn manche sog. "Pro-Gilden" tatsächlich wie oben beschrieben eine Bereicherung für die Spielercommunity der einzelnen Server sind, dann schlägt so etwas Wellen!



An dem Punkt versumpft die Diskussion etwas.
Ich würde hier gerne mal Zahlen haben, die es aber leider nicht gibt.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wären das sehr kleine Wellen, aber ... Irrtum nicht ausgeschlossen!


----------



## healyeah666 (15. Dezember 2008)

Nö, ich habe das Addon zwar nicht und fange Mittwoch erst wieder an, aber ich freue mich schon drauf. Für mich soll es auch mehr Action sein und nicht etwas wo ich mein halbes Leben drin verbringen muss um etwas zu erreichen. Ich möchte unabhängig sein und mal einen Abend ne runde PvP spielen wenn ich lust dazu hab und nicht grinden und farmen und Instanzen raiden und das 5 Tage die Woche um etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler
> 
> Danke das ist mal eine ehrlich Antwort. Geht halt nicht um den Content sondern um die Items
> anscheinend.



Nein nein, so einfach isses nicht!!

Es geht AUCH um die Items.

Wenn einem als Casual beständig andere Spieler vor der Nase rumtanzen und einem somit (gewollt/ungewollt) Items präsentieren die man nicht bekommen kann, weckt das Begehrlichkeiten. So ist der Mensch. Davon bist du auch nicht frei.

Besonders gut konntest du das in Classic WoW beobachten als die Epics wirklich selten waren.

Unerfüllte Begehrlichkeiten aber münden in Frust.

Und Blizz will keine frustrierten Spieler (jedenfalls nicht in größerer Menge)

Man muss den Faktor Mensch mit einplanen wenn mal wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein will. Leb damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Anteil der enttäuschten Leute wesentlich höher als 5 %. Wenn die aufhören, zumal wenn manche sog. "Pro-Gilden" tatsächlich wie oben beschrieben eine Bereicherung für die Spielercommunity der einzelnen Server sind, dann schlägt so etwas Wellen!



Das denke ich auch. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie die Leute auf 5 oder 10% enttäuschter Spieler kommen. Ich denke, das sind wesentlich mehr. Ich kann natürlich nichts belegen, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Hälfte der Spieler 20 Stunden oder mehr pro Woche zocken. Ich persönlich komme auf 5 bis 10 Srunden/Woche, bin aber der Meinung, es sollte für alle Spieler Herausforderungen geben. Dabei rede ich von PVE und nicht vom schwachsinnigen Archivment. Genau das scheint für einige bald nicht mehr der Fall zu sein.


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und Blizz will keine frustrierten Spieler (jedenfalls nicht in größerer Menge)


 aber genau davon scheint es ja jetzt einige zu geben


----------



## yannick-fcs (15. Dezember 2008)

Tixan schrieb:


> Und RP? Wenn die Patchnotes so bleiben kann jeder jedes Mount nutzen. Von Geschlechtsumwandlungen habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen und seinen Namen kann man natürlich passend dazu bereits jetzt ändern. einem Forum und nicht bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fett endlich ne Taurenkuh


----------



## Eddishar (15. Dezember 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche denke und habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, würde mich mal freuen, wenn einer
> von den "Casuals" sich dazu äußern könnte, was dagegen spräche das man das so aufteilt. Wäre doch
> die fairste Variante von allen.


Ganz einfach: normal ist für jeden Charakter, der gerade mal grün oder blau equipt ist. Aber irgendwann kommt der epische Krimskrams ... dann taucht "heroisch" auf.

Dummerweise geht das bei "Pros" entsprechend schneller und sie kommen auch mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad besser klar. Das ist so, wie wir früher im Schattenlabyrinth ewig gewipet sind und am Ende Schwarzherz und Vorpil im Vorbeigehen wie Trashmobs weggespuckt haben.

Das, was ihr wollt, ist der Sunnwell/TdM-Hero-Level 72-Content, in den man nur mit dreimal CC gehen kann, bzw. mit Randomgruppen eine Wipe-Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95,9% besteht ... oder moment. Ihr geht ja nur mit euren Gilden-Tanks, die jetzt schon T7-full-equippt sind, da ist das alles ja gar nicht so schwer. *pro pro pro pro*


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn einem als Casual beständig andere Spieler vor der Nase rumtanzen und einem somit (gewollt/ungewollt) Items präsentieren die man nicht bekommen kann, weckt das Begehrlichkeiten. So ist der Mensch. Davon bist du auch nicht frei.
> 
> Besonders gut konntest du das in Classic WoW beobachten als die Epics wirklich selten waren.
> 
> ...



Dafür sind die Leute bei Blizz aber erstaunlich inkonsequent: Einerseits soll angeblich keiner mehr als der andere haben, um bloß keinen Neid zu erwecken, andererseits werden Items ins Spiel gebracht, die nur einer kleinen Zahl von Leuten vorbehalten ist - oder wieviel Leute haben tatsächlich das Gold, um sich ein Mount für schlappe 19000g zu leisten?

Der Unterschied zwischen den Mounts und den Epics: Man braucht nur Zeit und kein Können bzw. organisiertes Spielen mit mehreren Leuten vorzuweisen, um sich irgendwann das Zeug leisten zu können (siehe auch Epics für Ruf). Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Hase im Pfeffer: Sehr viele Leute, die sich jetzt freuen, spielen gar nicht weniger als die sog. Pros, sind aber weniger gut organisiert bzw. wollen gar nicht mit anderen zusammenspielen. 

Nehmen wir Naxx als Beispiel: Die Ini ist nicht kürzer als Kara, aber einfacher (zumindest als Kara vor dem Patch). Man muß sich weniger auf das Zusammenspiel konzentrieren; man muß sich also nicht aufeinander einspielen. Statt 3 - 4 Stunden mit der Gilde macht man das in der selben Zeit mit Rnds - nix mit "kurzen, aber knackigen Raids, die auch Casuals in 2 Stunden machen können". Das persönliche Gruppenspiel geht flöten; wird durch Beliebigkeit ersetzt. Deshalb werden die Klassen auch dermaßen vereinheitlicht, daß sie komplett austauschbar werden (siehe Bluepost zu AoE für Katzen und Schurken für ein komplett einfaches Ini-Zusammenspiel).


----------



## Carwash (15. Dezember 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> auf die meisten "pro-gilden"(allein schon das wort!) kann ich gerne verzichten...
> 
> ...und ich spiele auf Frostwolf.. oO



Ich spiel auch auf Frostwolf und ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. 

Die sich wirklich Pro- Gilden nennen sind meistens einsame reallifelose und von der Gesellschaft eingeschüchterte Opfer, wenn man es hart ausdrücken will, die sich nur was in der Welt der Kriegskünste etwas erlauben. Und durch das bewältigen von so genannten Herausforderungen kompensieren sie ihr eigentliches Problem, welches sie dazu bringt lieber 5 Stunden hinter dem Bildschrim zu hocken, anstatt mal mit echten Freunden, fals Pro´s diese überhaupt besitzen, 5 Stunden wegzugehen. 
Ich finds einfach nur idiotisch sich darüber aufzuregen, das sich Leute die nicht ihr ganzes Leben in dieses Spiel reinstekcne auch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben dürfen. Was sich wiederum auf das kompensieren von Problemen bezieht, denn dieses Problem können diese ,,Pro´s" dann nicht mehr kompensieren und sind selbst in ihrem ein und alles nichts besonderes mehr.

Ich weiss dieser Text ist sehr aggressiv und auch etwas beledigend, aber wer sich davon angesprochen fühlt weiss das bei ihm etwas nicht stimmt. Und sowas wie .. Oha du scheiss kacknoob du hast noch nicht mal t5 oder t6  boa geh kacken due kackboon... find ich nicht mal mehr schlimm, denn es sind die Leute mit den Problemen die sich so äußern und es nicht ertragen können das man auch etwas anderes Leben kann als seinen Krieger oder ähnliches. 

Thats my point of view


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> aber genau davon scheint es ja jetzt einige zu geben



Ich denke nicht. Ich denke nur das die wenigen in der Lage sind viel Wind zu machen.
Aber wie ich vorher schon sagte...ich mag mich täuschen


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Ich denke nur das die wenigen in der Lage sind viel Wind zu machen.



Das kann natürlich auch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (15. Dezember 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie die Leute auf 5 oder 10% enttäuschter Spieler kommen. Ich denke, das sind wesentlich mehr. Ich kann natürlich nichts belegen, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, dass die Hälfte der Spieler 20 Stunden oder mehr pro Woche zocken. Ich persönlich komme auf 5 bis 10 Srunden/Woche, bin aber der Meinung, es sollte für alle Spieler Herausforderungen geben. Dabei rede ich von PVE und nicht vom schwachsinnigen Archivment. Genau das scheint für einige bald nicht mehr der Fall zu sein.


Also ganz ehrlich ... ohne Quelle musst Du mit dem Argument nicht kommen. Du bist echt der Meinung, dass die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler mehr als 20 Stunden die Woche zockt? Woran machst Du das fest?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Spieler, mit denen Du Dich umgibst, spielen so viel, richtig? Weiterhin kennst Du einige bekannte Leute Deines Servers ... bekannt sind sie natürlich, weil sie auch viel spielen. Und darüber hinaus kennst Du vermutlich kaum Leute, die nur selten online sind ... ob das daran liegen mag, dass sie einfach selten online sind? Ob ihre Anzahl aber deutlich über den Dir bekannten Leuten liegt, lässt sich daran wohl nicht wirklich abschätzen, hm?

Aus meiner Gilde von 20 aktiven Spielern sind bisher exakt 3 Leute schon Level 80 ... zumindest diese Erfahrung spricht wohl gegen Deine Annahme. Die Leute sind aber eben nicht 20 Stunden und mehr online. Ähnlich sieht es bei meinem Raid aus. Von etwa 40 aktiven Raid-Mitgliedern sind bis jetzt knapp über 20 Leute auf Level 80 ... Naxx clear ist noch weit weg.

Natürlich gibt es viele Spieler, die mehr als 20 Stunden spielen. Aber Du empfindest es nur deswegen so, dass es so viele wären, weil eben einer von ihnen schon so lange online ist, wie 5 Casuals. Also einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen und realistisch bleiben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen den Mounts und den Epics: Man braucht nur Zeit und kein Können bzw. organisiertes Spielen mit mehreren Leuten vorzuweisen, um sich irgendwann das Zeug leisten zu können (siehe auch Epics für Ruf). Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Hase im Pfeffer: Sehr viele Leute, die sich jetzt freuen, spielen gar nicht weniger als die sog. Pros, sind aber weniger gut organisiert bzw. wollen gar nicht mit anderen zusammenspielen.



Das stimmt!

Aber unterschätze nicht den Zeitaufwand um sich organisieren zu können!!
(Feste Raiddtermine, DKP System,  gepflegte Sozialkontkate.)

Und was mich betrifft. 
Ich speile tatsächlich nur begrenzt gerne mit anderen zusammen (5 Leute sind noch erfreulich, 10 geht so, alles drüber nervt)

Auf der Packung stand aber nirgends, das Organisationstalent und Soziale Kompetenzen Voraussetzungen für das Spiel sind.
Und wie ich schon anderweitig gesagt habe: Massiv Multiplayer bedeutet nicht Massiv Multi-together-Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bedeutet nur das viele Leute gleichzeitig anwesend sind.

Wenn es also nicht der Zeitfaktor, und nicht im Wesentlichen der Skill sondern die Zugehörigkeit zu einer großen gutorganisierten Gruppe ist, die mich den End-Content sehen lässt..... um so schlimmer. Weg mit den Unfug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich ... ohne Quelle musst Du mit dem Argument nicht kommen. Du bist echt der Meinung, dass die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler mehr als 20 Stunden die Woche zockt? Woran machst Du das fest?



Vielleicht daran: 

http://www.nickyee.com/daedalus/archives/000758.php
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin...94419/HTMLSTART


----------



## Kelzón (15. Dezember 2008)

Ist halt schade sowas wie swp oder das alte nax wirds nicht mehr geben als man noch wochen lang gewipet 
ist und wenn da der lang ersehnte kill kam euphorie pur, und heute boss down gut next.
Ja es waren halt nur5% der spieler im high end contetn, aber wenn einige nicht sozial genug sind mit  
leuten auszukommen sondern sich nur in random kara und so raids verkriechen muss dan ein ganzen spiel
auf denen asugelegt werden, wow war mal endgeil selbst bc fan dich noch hammer aber nerdend hat 
alles durcheinander geworfen es ist ja auch in ordnug das solche unsozialen flammer kidies ihre 
2.klassigen items in den hintern geschoben bekommen aber den contetn so zu versauen ist 
einfach sch..... und wenn man ne herasufordeung will ja das last halt die adds am leben und killt
die mit dem boss zuammen dan gibs sogar nen archivent, endgeil ein archivent !
Nur damit die die sozial genug sind in einer gemainchaft zu spielen und sich mit dem contetn beschäftigen was zu 
ztuen haben weild er contetn nach 2-3wochen clear ist(man bemerke man hat früher teilweise für einen boss länger gebraucht) wärend es in allen lfg tools suche für 10nax suche für 10ersartarion suche für 10er.. need free epix
schreit. Weil diese zielgruppemitlerweile leider die neue wow generation is unsozial, aggressiv, udn will alles haben udn nix tun dafür genau weil mami mir auchimmer alles sonst wo rein schiebt.
Ich für meine teil werd weiter wow spieln da es keine vernünftige alternative im mom gibt udn man teiwleise noch 
an bekanntschaften hängt, und man kann arbeiten udn sogar seine diplomarbeit schreiben während man im 
alen nax oder swp raidet man spielt abends und nicht von morgens bis abend so wie die ganzen schulkinder die 
aber trotzdem nix auf die reihe bekommen


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Aus meiner Gilde von 20 aktiven Spielern sind bisher exakt 3 Leute schon Level 80 ... zumindest diese Erfahrung spricht wohl gegen Deine Annahme. Die Leute sind aber eben nicht 20 Stunden und mehr online.



Hier ein paar weitere Daten, um Deine These zu erhärten: In unserer Gilde aus aktuell 315 Accounts (489 chars) sind gerade 9 chars lvl 80. Allerdings sind wir auch als ausgesprochene Casual-Gilde bekannt und rekrutieren mit dem Versprechen, das man bei uns nicht raiden muß.


----------



## Joringel (15. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß immer gar nicht, was ich von diesen ganzen diskussionen halten soll. bin ich ein "casual" (das wort ist ja sooo schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wenn ich nicht bt von innen gesehen habe? oder gar sunwell? (ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich da schonmal mit meinem freund und nem kumpel drin war, um zu gucken und ich dieses fürchterlich bunte einfach nur widerlich fand...)
ich kann mir immer gar nicht vorstellen, wo ich mich bei dieser ganzen diskussion einordnen soll. ist man casual, wenn man nicht in einem 25er raid steckt? oder doch eher, wenn man nur vier stunden in der woche spielt??
wenn man es so betrachtet, bin ich keines von beidem. und jetzt? das nur mal zu dieser abartigen diskussion, bei der es einem fast so vorkommt, als ob man der bodensatz der "wowgesellschaft" ist, wenn man nicht t27 hat und zweiundvierzig millionen dps fährt.

nicht jeder hat das glück, in einer gilde zu sein, die gleichzeitig nett ist und auch weit vorangeschritten im content. bei meiner ehemaligen war es so, dass diese erst toll war, als es dann aber ans raiden ging und wir auch 25 mann zusammenbekamen, gabs nur noch stress und zickereien. 
ich bin jetzt in meiner eigenen, die besteht nur aus etwa fünf männeckens, aber diesen stress tu ich mir nicht mehr an.

und nur, weil einige, die ihr halbes leben vor der kiste verbringen und der meinung sind, der weg bis lvl 80 sei ein wettrennen, meinen, dieses spiel wäre zu einfach und alle anderen sollen doch was anderes spielen und sind ja sowieso unwürdig, nur deshalb sei das addon schlecht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es so ist. 

ich gebe zu, ich bin noch etwas entfernt von der 80 und kann nicht sagen, ob die heroics und auch das jetzige naxx schwer oder einfach sind. aber es tun immer alle so, als würde nichts mehr kommen, bis zum nächsten addon, als würden wir die nächsten anderthalb/zwei jahre nur diese paar instanzen zur verfügung haben. 

und es wird niemand gezwungen, innerhalb von zwei wochen auf 80 zu leveln. aber das vergessen einige. von mir aus hätte der itemresett kommen sollen, und zwar volle kanne. ich finds richtig schade, dass ich bei meiner druidin kaum was austauschen kann und alle questbelohnungen verkaufen muss/darf, weil mein zeugs immer noch besser ist.

der weg sollte das ziel sein und nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2008)

Kelzón schrieb:


> *insert Rechtschreibvergewaltigung here*


Ähm, failed? Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob du jetzt pro Pro oder pro Casual bist. JEdenfalls wars vom Niveau nicht weit über dem, was du, glaube ich, anprangerst.
Man kann sich drüber streiten, was egoisitscher ist:
Casuals, die alle alles sehen lassen wollen.
Core's, die ihren eigenen Content wollen, den die Casuals eben nicht sehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich ... ohne Quelle musst Du mit dem Argument nicht kommen. Du bist echt der Meinung, dass die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler mehr als 20 Stunden die Woche zockt? Woran machst Du das fest?
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Spieler, mit denen Du Dich umgibst, spielen so viel, richtig? Weiterhin kennst Du einige bekannte Leute Deines Servers ... bekannt sind sie natürlich, weil sie auch viel spielen. Und darüber hinaus kennst Du vermutlich kaum Leute, die nur selten online sind ... ob das daran liegen mag, dass sie einfach selten online sind? Ob ihre Anzahl aber deutlich über den Dir bekannten Leuten liegt, lässt sich daran wohl nicht wirklich abschätzen, hm?
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte, kann ich das natürlich nicht belegen. Von daher ist wohl klar, dass das mein subjektiver Eindruck ist. Aber wie Du ja in Deinem letzten Satz schon anmerkst, gibt es sicher viele Spieler, die 20+ Stunden/Woche spielen. Ich wollte nur klar machen, dass diese 5 oder 10 % mit Sicherheit zu tief gegriffen sind. Es betrifft wesentlich mehr Leute und das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.
BTW kann ich als Casual nicht begreifen, dass sich Leute darüber aufregen, dass es halt Spieler gibt, die eben einfach mehr erreichen, weil sie vielleicht auch mehr Zeit investieren können. Für mich ist das nur der Gute alt Neidfaktor, mehr nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hier ein paar weitere Daten, um Deine These zu erhärten: In unserer Gilde aus aktuell 315 Accounts (489 chars) sind gerade 9 chars lvl 80. Allerdings sind wir auch als ausgesprochene Casual-Gilde bekannt und rekrutieren mit dem Versprechen, das man bei uns nicht raiden muß.




ich glaub ich mag euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joringel (15. Dezember 2008)

Kelzón schrieb:


> Ist halt schade sowas wie swp oder das alte nax wirds nicht mehr geben als man noch wochen lang gewipet
> ist und wenn da der lang ersehnte kill kam euphorie pur, und heute boss down gut next.
> Ja es waren halt nur5% der spieler im high end contetn, aber wenn einige nicht sozial genug sind mit
> leuten auszukommen sondern sich nur in random kara und so raids verkriechen muss dan ein ganzen spiel
> ...




aua aua aua, nicht nur, dass ich auf der hälfte des textes nichts mehr verstanden hab, in meinem gehirn bilden sich auch knoten, danke dafür:-/

soso, bloß weil man keinen raid hat, in dem sich 25 mann um irgendwelche items streiten, ist man unsozial, aggressiv "udn will alles haben udn nix tun dafür genau weil mami mir auchimmer alles sonst wo rein schiebt." du setzt auch einen hut mit nem kran auf oder?? meine fresse...


----------



## neo1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Vergleichst du WoW mit deinem Rl?


Nicht mit meinem sondern einem virtuellen RL.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nicht mit meinem sondern einem virtuellen RL.



Äh, was? Der Ausdruck ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Chikkou (15. Dezember 2008)

WoW verändert sich eben...zum guten oder schlechten ist ansichtsache...in meinen augen aber leider zum schlechten.


----------



## Eddishar (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Vielleicht daran:
> 
> http://www.nickyee.com/daedalus/archives/000758.php
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin...94419/HTMLSTART



"N = 2982" ... WUAH!!!

Entschuldige, dass es mich als Soziologe bei so einer Zahl absolut gruselt, wenn ich das maximal mögliche N mittlerweile bei über 11 Mio. liegt. Wer macht bei solchen Untersuchungen wohl mit? Genau, die Leute, die sich neben ihrem WoW-Spiel noch mit Foren und ähnlichem vergnügen. Und das sind in der Regel die Leute, die sowieso mehr spielen. "Milieu" nennt man sowas in meinem Berufszweig.

@Szene333: Ich sehe hier deutlich mehr Leute, die sich über den zu einfachen Content aufregen, als Casuals, die sich über Pros aufregen. Und wenn wir schon bei Quellen sind, dann nehme ich eher die Aussage von Ghostcrawler als Grundlage: "We aren't likely to spend several months of development time on content that less than 5% of players will ever see." (http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=13287570986&pageNo=1&sid=1#2)

LESS than 5%. Man mag Ghostcrawler Befangenheit vorwerfen, aber es ist in dem Fall diejenige Quelle, die noch am ehesten auf Wissen beruht. Insofern ... ich bleibe dabei: gerade hier in solchen Foren häufen sich die tendenziellen Pro-Gamer, daher sind die Whine-Threads über den Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend häufig. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die wenigsten Spieler Threads mit dem Titel eröffnen: "Geht es nur mir so, dass ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad toll finde und kein Problem habe"? Diese Leute befinden sich gerade im Spiel und leveln und trollen sich nicht in Foren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absolut betrachtet bleibe ich bei der Meinung, dass dieses Forum hier nicht repräsentativ ist und das Problem deutlich geringer ist, als ihr es hier verkauft. "Less than 5%" sind jetzt unglücklich und frustriert, dafür sind im besten Falle 95% der Spieler zufriedener. Und damit: GZ Blizz, ein weiteres Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Omidas (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> "N = 2982" ... WUAH!!!



Schau dir mal bei ARD und Co an, wieviele Leute sie für ihre Politikumfragen nehmen um auf über 
60Mio (Geschätzt. Mehr als WoW Spieler aber^^) Wähler zu schliessen

Edith: Link eingefügt. Werte steht auf letzter Seite: 1000 Befragte
Deutschlandtrend

Wo du sicher Recht hast ist das Milieu


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> "N = 2982" ... WUAH!!!
> 
> Entschuldige, dass es mich als Soziologe bei so einer Zahl absolut gruselt, wenn ich das maximal mögliche N mittlerweile bei über 11 Mio. liegt. Wer macht bei solchen Untersuchungen wohl mit? Genau, die Leute, die sich neben ihrem WoW-Spiel noch mit Foren und ähnlichem vergnügen. Und das sind in der Regel die Leute, die sowieso mehr spielen. "Milieu" nennt man sowas in meinem Berufszweig.
> 
> ...



Mit der Aussage, dass hauptsächlich PRO´s sich in den Foren tummeln tust Du das selbe, was Du mir eben vorgeworfen hast. Desweiteren ist es wohl nicht Dein ernst, die Aussage von Ghostcrawler in diesem Fall glauben zu schenken?

Ich bleibe dabei. Es sollte für alle Spieler Herausforderungen geben. Auch für die PRO´s. Denn die geben genauso 13 €/Monat aus wie alle anderen.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei. Es sollte für alle Spieler Herausforderungen geben. Auch für die PROs. Denn die geben genauso 13 &#8364;/Monat aus wie alle anderen.



Ja, aber wenn sich das nicht rechnet, wird Blizz auf "PROs" verzichten - und genau das hat Ghostcrawler angedeutet. Und wenn den Pros das nicht passt, lassen sich bestimmt andere Spiele finden in denen sie posen können.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> "N = 2982" ... WUAH!!!



Dann sage bitte, wie hoch N Deiner soziologischen Meinung nach zu sein hat? Was ist mit der EQ2-Studie, die keine wesentlichen Unterschiede aufweist?



> LESS than 5%. Man mag Ghostcrawler Befangenheit vorwerfen, aber es ist in dem Fall diejenige Quelle, die noch am ehesten auf Wissen beruht. Insofern ... ich bleibe dabei: gerade hier in solchen Foren häufen sich die tendenziellen Pro-Gamer, daher sind die Whine-Threads über den Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend häufig.



"Less than 5 %" beziehen sich aber jetzt worauf? Auf den gesamten 25-er Content, SWP oder auf Zul'Aman mit am Anfang happigem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Wie wollen wir eigentlich die 5 % mit den neuen 10-Spieler-Instanzen unter einen Hut bringen? Wären es 10 oder gar 30 % bei gleichem Schwierigkeitsgrad gewesen, wenn die Instanzen auch mit 10 Mann zu machen gewesen wären?

Ich bin gespannt, ob "Ghostcrawler" auch demnächst Zahlen veröffentlicht, wenn es um die Besuche der Normal-5er-Instanzen bzw. die Abgänge der Spieler geht. Mag ja sein, daß ich der einzige "Casual" (jupp - niemals SWP oder sonstiges gesehen; über Maggi und Gruul kam ich nicht hinaus bis auf spätere Rnd-Runs) bin, den der sog. "Schwierigkeitsgrad" dermaßen auf den Senkel geht, daß er gelangweilt das Weite sucht.


----------



## szene333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn sich das nicht rechnet



Und genau das ist dir Frage. Aber die können wir nicht beantworten.


----------



## Eddishar (15. Dezember 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage, dass hauptsächlich PRO´s sich in den Foren tummeln tust Du das selbe, was Du mir eben vorgeworfen hast. Desweiteren ist es wohl nicht Dein ernst, die Aussage von Ghostcrawler in diesem Fall glauben zu schenken?
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei. Es sollte für alle Spieler Herausforderungen geben. Auch für die PRO´s. Denn die geben genauso 13 €/Monat aus wie alle anderen.


Doch, das ist mein Ernst. Weil ich es für Nachvollziehbar halte und es die einzige Quelle ist, die mE wirklich zählt. Und Dein 13,- € Argument hinkt: Du bekommst doch genau den gleichen Content für Dein Geld. Oder bekommst Du weniger, als ein Casual? Du bist eben nur schneller durch. Das ist wie bei einem Buch. Der eine ist eben schneller am Ende angekommen, als der andere. Und für den einen ist es ein tolles Buch, für den anderen ein billiger Schundroman, der viel zu "einfach" geschrieben ist, mit viel zu wenig Anspruch.

Was meine Aussage zu den Pro's im Forum angeht: wie ich sagte, es gibt da etwas, das schimpft sich Milieu ... das ist durchaus wissenschaftlich anerkannt und unterstützt meine Aussage diese Foren betreffend. Aber egal, lassen wir das. Du bist Deiner Meinung, ich bin meiner Meinung ... ich bin glücklich mit der Situation, Du nicht. Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den tollen Politik-Umfragen von ARD & Co. kannst Du übrigens genauso wenig glauben schenken. Merkt man ja immer wieder, wenn man die realen Ergebnisse mit den Prognosen und Umfragen vergleicht. Zu einer repräsentative Umfrage gehört mehr, als nur einen bekannten Namen drauf zu pappen. Das einzige, was Du dieser Sonntagsfrage vielleicht noch zugestehen kannst ist, dass sie eine Längschnittanalyse ist, bei der Du über die Zeit hinweg ein bissel den Verlauf einer "Meinung" ablesen kannst. Absolut sagt das gar nichts aus.


----------



## Resto4Life (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn sich das nicht rechnet, wird Blizz auf "PROs" verzichten - und genau das hat Ghostcrawler angedeutet. Und wenn den Pros das nicht passt, lassen sich bestimmt andere Spiele finden in denen sie posen können.


ich finde es immer wieder interessant, dass viele leute, diejenigen, die weit voran sind im content, gleich als poser hinstellen.
Zumindest bei uns auf dem Server siehst du kaum einen mit irgendwelchen Mounts oder items rumposen.
Es gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen aber das sind meist Leute, bei denen man weiss das sie sich nur ziehen lassen, teilweise gegen Gold.
Bzw. oft die PvP-Poser. 
Juckt mich aber relativ wenig solang sie nicht meinen mit ihrem ZA-Mount den Briefkasten zu versperren oÄ.

Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht über die Leute die mit lvl 45 in IF rumstehen, dass sie mit ihrem lowlevel-crap rumposen.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder interessant, dass viele leute, diejenigen, die weit voran sind im content, gleich als poser hinstellen.



Gibt keinen Grund, in vier Tagen auf 80 zu sein oder einen Firstkill zu machen, außer man will damit angeben. Und wenn man es langsamer angeht, nennt sich das "casual".


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Dezember 2008)

Lalalua schrieb:


> Du schreibst daß jeder der sich in der Freizeit in einem SPIEL was erarbeiten muss, sollte seine Prioritäten neu setzen. Natürlich vergleiche ich bei diesem Satz RL-Sport mit virtulen Sport. Denn Spiel ist Spiel ob auf dem Sportplatz oder am Rechner. Wenn ich das falsch sehe kannst du mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Oder sollen nur die Onlinegamer ihre Prioritäten neu setzten??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du beantwortest dir die Sache doch schon selbst. WoW zählt sicher nicht zu geistigem Sport. Da es hier um WoW geht, meine ich selbstverständlich Onlinespiele bezüglich der Prioritäten. Online Rollenspiele dienen wie ihre Singleplayerkollegen zur Bespaßung. Es reiht sich in die selbe Unterhaltungskategorie wie Filme oder Musik ein, halt nur als interaktiver Variante. 

Daher nochmal meine Frage: Welchen Sinn macht es sich in einer Beschäftigung, die zur Unterhaltung dient, etwas zu "erarbeiten"? Wäre diese Energie nicht sinnvoller im RL angelegt? Oder noch anders gefragt: Wieso muss jemand, der geistig und/oder körperlich im RL gearbeitet hab, noch etwas in einer Unterhaltungssoftware erarbeiten?


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Daher nochmal meine Frage: Welchen Sinn macht es sich in einer Beschäftigung, die zur Unterhaltung dient, etwas zu "erarbeiten"? Wäre diese Energie nicht sinnvoller im RL angelegt? Oder noch anders gefragt: Wieso muss jemand, der geistig und/oder körperlich im RL gearbeitet hab, noch etwas in einer Unterhaltungssoftware erarbeiten?



Vielleicht aus demselben Grund, warum manche nach der Arbeit statt "Jerry Cotton" zu Albert Camus greifen und sich statt Michael Bay einen Ingmar-Bergman-Film reinziehen: Weil Unterhaltung nicht unbedingt reiner Konsum sein muß! Deshalb greifen auch manche Leute lieber zu Schach als zu Mensch-ärgere-Dich-nicht!


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Dezember 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Vielleicht aus demselben Grund, warum manche nach der Arbeit statt "Jerry Cotton" zu Albert Camus greifen und sich statt Michael Bay einen Ingmar-Bergman-Film reinziehen: Weil Unterhaltung nicht unbedingt reiner Konsum sein muß! Deshalb greifen auch manche Leute lieber zu Schach als zu Mensch-ärgere-Dich-nicht!



Ok, in dem Moment wo es kein Konsum mehr ist, muss es einen weiteren Zweck erfüllen. Welcher wäre es denn in deinen Beispielen? Das interessiert mich übrigens wirklich, denn möglicherweise liegt bei mir irgendwo DER Denkfehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Qualifikationen oder Erfolge aus WoW haben im normalen Leben einen Nutzen? Nicht vergessen, es geht um die Aussage "Arbeit in WoW". Also ich spiele es aus Unterhaltungsgründen und wenn man so will aus sozialen Aspekten (Gilde, Ingame-Bekannte). Ich maße mir allerdings nicht an zu behaupten, durch WoW meine sozialen "Kompetenzen" zu verbessern.


----------



## Kelzón (15. Dezember 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Du beantwortest dir die Sache doch schon selbst. WoW zählt sicher nicht zu geistigem Sport. Da es hier um WoW geht, meine ich selbstverständlich Onlinespiele bezüglich der Prioritäten. Online Rollenspiele dienen wie ihre Singleplayerkollegen zur Bespaßung. Es reiht sich in die selbe Unterhaltungskategorie wie Filme oder Musik ein, halt nur als interaktiver Variante.
> 
> Daher nochmal meine Frage: Welchen Sinn macht es sich in einer Beschäftigung, die zur Unterhaltung dient, etwas zu "erarbeiten"? Wäre diese Energie nicht sinnvoller im RL angelegt? Oder noch anders gefragt: Wieso muss jemand, der geistig und/oder körperlich im RL gearbeitet hab, noch etwas in einer Unterhaltungssoftware erarbeiten?



Ja erarbeiten gemeinsam was zu erreichen, oder bekomms du im Fußballverein die siege auch gechenkt
im mom muss die 1liga gegen die regional liga spielen in wow um es mal so auszudrücken.
hobby man tut es weil es einem spass macht udn man erarbeitet sich was weil man sich übers
ergebnis freut und nur um zu posen bestimmt nich tman zeigt gerne was man erreicht hat ist überall so


----------



## Sprite13 (15. Dezember 2008)

*hust* wie schon gesagt ist die Item-Jagd eine der größten Motivationen zum weiterspielen ! Egal in welchem MMO ! In GW z.B. gibt es sehr wenige andere items die sehr schwer zu bekommen sind. Wenn man seinen Charakter nicht grade sehr gut spielen kann bleibt die Motivation meist aus. Auch das du schreibst das itemjagd eher in actionspielen vorkommt ist völliger Schwachsinn. Generell muss man VIEL arbeiten um dann an die t9 sets zu kommen. War bei T6 auch so. Es ist doch klar das Blizzard das Spiel etwas einsteigerfreundlicher macht.

Übrigens schonmal von dem Wort "Balancing" gehört ?

Wenn ich auch ein Portal benutzen könnte das von einem mage gemacht wurde der nicht in meiner Gruppe ist , wäre diese funktion eig. völlig überflüssig. Man könnte doch ganz einfach so schon feste Portale in die Städte stellen.

Der alte content wir generft , damit neuen Spielern nicht vor den Kopf gestoßen wird und weil jeder natürlich auch schnell höhere lvl erreichen will. Die anfangsinstanzen waren schon immer so leicht. Die etwas später kommenden instanzen sind einfach damit die Spieler auch mehr vom Spiel sehen können. Und die Raids machen eig. sowieso nur noch Leute die auf Retro stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wieviele Spieler die helfen kommt A: auf deinen server an
                                                                                                                 B: Die uhrzeit
Ich denke in keiner wirklich erfolgreichen Gilde wir jemand mitgezogen. Und für Dinge die blizz implentiert nur weil es genug Leute wollen hätte ich gerne ein Beispiel. Achso kommt drauf an welche Leute du kennst. Wenn sie dir ein Tag später davon lvln ist das eher die Schuld von schlechter Absprache. Aber was willst du damit sagen ? Das etwa alle Spieler länger lvln sollen bis sie das höchste lvl erreichen ? Ich denke auf lvl 80 ( bzw. auf dem jeweiligen Höchstlevel ) entfaltet ein MMO erst seine richtige Pracht ! 

PS: Warum sollen Zwerge o.ä. keine Roboschreiter reiten können ? Ich find es eher unrealistisch wenn nicht jeder alles reiten kann.


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Dezember 2008)

...profilieren...das ist für mich das Schlüsselwort in der Aussage.

Jemand, der meint er müsse sich durch"harte Arbeit" profilieren, in einem MMORPG, also einem Spiel, ist nur zu bemitleiden. 





> (sich) profilieren
> sich durch etwas besonderes hervorheben, etwas markantes an sich haben, Ellenbogen einsetzen, Eitelkeit, Selbstherrlich, Möchtegern, sich beweisen,



Hast Du nichts nachzuweisen, auf dass Du irgendwie Stolz sein kannst, Dein "Erschafftes" nennen kannst, dass Du Dich in einem *S P I E L* profilieren musst?

Hab grad keine Nummer eines Therapeuten zur Hand, sonst ständ die hier schon..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> PS: Warum sollen Zwerge o.ä. keine Roboschreiter reiten können ? Ich find es eher unrealistisch wenn nicht jeder alles reiten kann.



Nun, mir hat der Gnomenreitlehrer gesagt, ich als Menschin sei ZU GROSS für einen Mechanostrider - also, das fand ich realistisch. Und Zwerge konnten immer schon auf den Dingern reiten!


----------



## Gerti (15. Dezember 2008)

Ähm zu dem Thema WoW- Spaß beim Spielen oder Arbeit?

War es auf 60 spaßig sich damals die extrem große  Summe von 800g zu farmen?
War es spaßig die ganze Zeit Argentumdämmerung Ruf zu farmen, da man die Mats so teuer waren für die naxx Pre?
War auf 70 das Kael'thas wipen spaßig, damit man endlich  BT/MH kann?
War die 5k Gold fürs Epicflugmount farmen spaßig? (Bevor es die X-Tausend Daylies gab)
War es spaßig die ganzen Netherwing Dailies zu machen um den Netherdrake zu bekommen?
Ist es spaßig die ganze Zeit Gold für Sockel/VZ/Flask/Reppkosten zu farmen,damit man raiden kann?

Also ich würde sagen, diese "Arbeit" ist ein Teil des Spiels, und es freut keinen, wenn er ein paar Tage für etwas am Farmen ist. Jedoch ist der Spielspaß und die Freude dann umso größer, wenn man es dann endlich geschafft hat und z.B. auf seinem Netherdrake sitzt.

Ich würde sagen, man kann generell ohne "Arbeit" Spaß an WoW haben, jedoch mit ein bisschen "Arbeit" eröffnen sich neue Möglichkeiten im Spiel bei denen man dann wieder Spaß haben kann (z.B. endlich Pre Quest geschafft und man kann neue Bosse sehen, oder hat endlich ein "stylisches" Mount,...)

Was Blizzard in letzter Zeit tut, ist diese Zeit, die man investieren muss (und nicht unbeding spaßig ist) zu minimieren, damit man seine Ziele schneller erreicht(Daylies zum einfacher und schneller Gold farmen, keine PreQuests mehr, etc)

Und keiner kann mir sagen, dass es Spaß gemacht hat 80x an Archimonde zu wipen oder die 5k Gold fürs Flugmount zu farmen, sondern es war "Arbeit", die mit der Freude über den Kill oder das Flugmount entlohnt wurde.


Das ist MEINE Meinung, ich erwarte nicht, dass ihr diese Meinung mit mir Teilt, ich wollte sie nur mal geschrieben haben.


----------



## Omidas (15. Dezember 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> War auf 70 das Kael'thas wipen spaßig, damit man endlich  BT/MH kann?



Ja! Ja! JA!

Na gut, das jetzt nur auf alle Encounter bezogen an denen man lange getryt hat. Kel haben wir leider
nicht mehr hinbekommen Prepatch und haben den übersprungen und nie ernstahft versucht, weil es 
zeitlich nicht mehr passt.
Aber genau das ist es, was MIR das Spiel schmackhaft. macht. Dieses Gefühl, wenn der Drecksack
endlich umfällt.

Edith

Und zu den anderen Punkten:
Macht es Spaß ~18k Gold zu farmen um sich das Mamut mit den Händlern in Dalaran zu kaufen?

Nein, deswegen werde ich es mir nicht holen. Und genauso ist es mit dem Rest deiner Aufzählung. Bis auf Raidmats war alles
optional und man musste es sich nicht holen wenn man nicht wollte. Und um die Raidmats bin ich auch froh, das die weniger
geworden sind.


----------



## Resto4Life (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Grund, in vier Tagen auf 80 zu sein oder einen Firstkill zu machen, außer man will damit angeben. Und wenn man es langsamer angeht, nennt sich das "casual".


geht dir vielleicht so...
..für die leute die pre-wotlk schon sw gefarmt haben ist es nur logisch, dass sie glei den content gehen. warum? weil sie es können und wollen.
was für eine intention der einzelne hat dürfte sich bei dem einen oder anderen doch unterscheiden^^


----------



## neo1986 (15. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Äh, was? Der Ausdruck ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


Ich meine damit das mein ein ein Rollenspiel so sein sollte das es dem rl nahe kommt also Nicht von heut auf morgen total das geschlächt ändern kan so das man ganz anders aussieht oder das z.b. kein total übergewichtiger mann (Drenai) auf nem Pocketbike(Roboschreiter) fahren kann. Mann sollte es in einem Rahmen halten und nicht zu unmögliche dinge ins spiel machen.


----------



## Kuschelorc (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja stell dir mal vor wie kacke es ist auf einen toten server jemanden in deinen lvl bereich zu finden der zufällig auch die q machen muss!
Oder da eine Gruppe auf zu stellen!

Es kommt immer noch auf skill an ich kenne leute die sind full epic und machen grade mal 1300dps ist doch erbärmlich! Ich laufe grad mal mit 6-7 epics rum und komme schon auf 2000


Equip allein ist nutzlos!

Wegen mages und portalen!  Glaubst du es nerft die  mages nicht das wenn ssie in eine hauptstadt kommen und sie dann sofort von 10 leuten angeschrieben werden ob sie nen portal machen könne. (ja das war so denn ich hab nen mage)


Das mit den geschlechts umwandeln ist wirklich fragwürdig!!


----------



## Shelong (16. Dezember 2008)

Also mal eben von mir so rein hypothetisch ne Theorie aufgestellt:

Zumindest PvE ist 65% Konzentration, 25% Equip und 10% Talent

Naja.... und mit 90% auch ohne die 10% Talent, kommt man in WoW immer noch sehr gut zurecht. 

Ist das etwa von Blizz gewollt? NATÜRLICH!!!
Damit zu denen die das spiel aus reinem missfallen nicht spielen, sich nicht auch noch die zugesellen, die nach 2 Monaten keinen Bock mehr haben, weil sie nichts reißen können, und sei es auch nur, weil sie halt noch nicht die Erfahrung mit Rollenspielen haben.

Und Sorry lieber Thread-Ersteller, aber zu behaupten "Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann. Und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so" zeugt davon, dass du dich wahrscheinlich noch nie so tiefgehend mit einem Rollenspiel beschäftigt hast, wie du es wahrscheinlich zur Zeit mit World of WarCraft tust. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass du dir, während du den Beitrag verfasst hast oder auch jemals davor, noch nie Gedanken darüber gemacht hast, wie genau Rollen- und Actionspiel definiert sind. Der Übergang ist - nur so nebenbei gesagt - ,übrigens vor allem bei der heutigen Vielfalt an Computerspielen, fließend.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass es bisher in jedem(!!!) PC-Rollenspiel so war, das man sich selbst letzten Endes über die Ausrüstung definiert und verbessert hat. Egal wo... ist die Maximale Stufe erreicht, und die beste Spielweise herausgefunden, gibt es nur noch eins: Items.

Da macht World of WarCraft keine Ausnahme.

Aber du hast recht Tixan... World of Warcraft wird schnelllebiger. Das hängt zum einen vor allem seid dem Release von Wrath of The Lichking damit zusammen, dass der Content schneller "schaffbar" geworden ist, aber zum Beispiel auch mit einer, wie es mir vorkommt, beispielslos ehrgeizigen Community. Das kannte ich vorher eigentlich nur ansatzweise aus StarCraft.
Soetwas zieht auch mit... um sich selbst nicht als "noob" zu fühlen, versucht man halt möglichst weit vorne mitzuschwimmen.

Naja... meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass der Content-Patch der wohl im Januar kommt, dass ganze wieder ganz anders aussehen lassen wird. Die Instanzen, die da kommen werden, werden nicht einfacher und bald finden wir uns alle schon wieder vor kaum schaffbaren Raidinstanzen wieder.

Und dann reichen, wie ich im Moment finde, eben nicht nur die 50% Konzentration, 5% Ausrüstung und 4% Talent... sondern dann müssen es wieder 5% talent, mindestens 30% Equip und 75% Konzentration sein (ja ich weiss dass das 110% sind ;-) ).

mfg, She


----------



## Tixan (16. Dezember 2008)

Shelong schrieb:


> Und Sorry lieber Thread-Ersteller, aber zu behaupten "Schuld daran ist die Tatsache das man seinen Character nur mit Items verbessern kann. Und das ist eigentlich nur bei action Spielen so" zeugt davon, dass du dich wahrscheinlich noch nie so tiefgehend mit einem Rollenspiel beschäftigt hast,



Huhu.

Also, es stimmt das ich kritisiert habe das man NUR mit Items seinen Character nach der MAX stufe weiterentwickeln kann. Aber ich wollte nie damit sagen dass das an allem schuld sei. Und ich habe das mit einem Actiongame verglichen, und nicht mit einem Rollenspiel.

Mit Actiongame dachte da eher an so was wie Farcry oder Doom: Dort ist der char der selbe ob man gerade anfängt oder am Endgame ist. Questfortschritte oder ähnliches mal weg gelassen. Gibt man ihm das Equip von dem Endgame hat man einen Char der von den Werten her nicht zu unterscheiden ist. Anders kann man es da ja gar nicht machen, es gibt ja nicht einmal einen Levelup. 

Natürlich ist WoW weit mehr als ein Actiongame. Nur wenn man sich nur noch einloggt um zu Items zu farmen, raiden, und AH scannen, dann ist da nicht viel Rollenspiel übrig. Man logt sich ein, portet zur INI, macht DPS / Heilt, Tankt wie auch immer und hofft auf loot. Alle chars sind ähnlich weil alle ähnlich gespekkt sind, und jeder Magier das selbe anziehen kann. (Keine INT requirement oder so. Stattdessen brauch man Ruf den man farmen muss. Aber wiederholt was machen wird man immer müssen. Aber der Ruf isst einem doch total wurst. Interresiert einen was die leute im Unteren viertel von einem Denken? Nee. Hauptsache das Loot. Sehr Rollenspiel ähnlich.

Und Rollenspiele? Ich liebe die guten alten Kings Quest oder Quest for Glory Spiele von Sierra oder Morrowind Daggerfall bis Oblivion. Keines der Morrowind Spiele habe ich durchgespielt, denn zu oft halte ich mich nur sehr marginal an die Questreihe. (Ausserdem gab es später immer Bugs oder Probleme die mir das Spiel versauten.... Gerade in Oblivion wo die Gegner besser wurden wodurch ein Dungeon nach einem levelup durchaus schwieriger wurde als davor. Hab ich versucht umzumodden, aber.. naja...)

So tief kann und wird kein MMO sein, aber etwas mehr von der Characterentwicklung hätte ich gerne. Und nein mit keinem Satz in diesem thread wollte ich eine Änderung. Ich habe bekommen was ich wollte - eine einigermaßen seriöse Diskussion. Es waren gute Beiträge dabei mit Begründungen für und dagegen. Welche an die ich nicht dachte, oder die ich nicht gescheit erklären konnte oder gar kannte.

"World of Warcraft wird schnelllebiger." wie du es sagst bringt es auf den Punkt. Und derzeit ist mir viel zu schnell! Was ist das denn für ein Ziel wenn man nur Wochen brauch um es zu erreichen. Klar, ich wäre Froh ein Singleplayergame wäre Wochenlang so interessant wie WoW, aber in einem MMO ist das (wie ich finde) viel zu kurz. 80 zu werden? Die gröste Freude ist es doch wenn man weit davon war und es dann endlich geschafft hat. Die vorfreude muss sich aufbauen können so zusagen.

Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung, und andere haben eine andere. Wäre schlimm wenn es anders wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie soll denn ein MMORPG ohne Items aussehen?


----------



## OMGlooool (16. Dezember 2008)

blä blä blä ob mmorpg oder mmoag ist doch egal wow ist geil und items sind ausser einer equipverbesserung auch noch statussymbol usw
man sollte sich eher fragen warum blaue items besser sind als t7...


----------



## Hubautz (16. Dezember 2008)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> blä blä blä ob mmorpg oder mmoag ist doch egal wow ist geil und items sind ausser einer equipverbesserung auch noch statussymbol usw



Nomen est Omen


----------

